# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  autosjedalica römer

## inesceko

Kakva su iskustva s autosjedalicom römer? Koje su prednosti ove autosjedalice u odnosu na npr. brevi autosjedalicu ili chicco koje su puno jeftinije (800 i 1400kn). Römerova dođe 2250 kn.

----------


## anchie76

Romerove sjedalice dobivaju jako dobre ocjene na sigurnosnim testovima.  Mislim da s tom sjedalicom nemres fulati.  Ja osobno na autosjedalici nikad ne bih stedila.

Malo mi je ta cijena  :shock:   Moje dijete isto ima Romerove sjedalice, pa su vecinom bile 1000 i nesto kuna.  Koju to sjedalicu gledas?

----------


## la11

mi imamo romer king i zadovoljni smo,platili smo ju 1800 kn

----------


## Deaedi

Meni se ta Romer King zamjerila, jedan pojas nam je stalno labavio - otpustao, bila i na servisu i opet. Onda smo kupili Maxi Cosi Priori XP i odusevili se. Nekako je laksa za koristiti, moze se i jace nagnuti u lezeci polozaj...Ja glasam za Maxi Cosi..

----------


## inesceko

Hvala. Još ću dobro razmisliti. najbolje da ih sve probam montirati u auto pa koja najčvršće stoji, najlakše se montira i ima sve ateste...

----------


## makita

Ta skupa Römer je vjerojatno ona koja se montira na šasiju(metalni dio auta) i prema testovima koje smo gledali, ona je naj naj i ima najmanji postotak pogrešne montaže, što je relativno često kod AS koje se zatežu pojasevima za putnike. Mi imamo Römer King od cca 1000 kn-sori bilo je prije godinu dana pa mi je sjećanje oslabilo. Ova skuplja nam je bila ipak malo  :shock: 
Moram ipak naglasiti da nemam srca reći da je 1000 kn previše, budući da se koristi  recimo otprilike 2 god, a toliko novca se stroši na gorivo u 2-3 mjeseca, ili, da ne spominjem registraciju i ostale nemale troškove. Razlika u usporedbi sa drugim AS je par sto kuna, a ako se gledaju testovi, ona je bolja, a što je važnije od zdravlja i sigurnosti???

----------


## MamaRibice

to je vjerojatno sjedalica sa isofixom. one su skuplje od "obicnih". 

zanimljivo je koliko ljudi trose na dodatnu opremu - zracni jastuci, abs, ebd, esb i kajsvene, pa svakakva elektronika, cd, senzori...

pa sjedalice onda i nisu tak skupe   :Smile:

----------


## makita

> to je vjerojatno sjedalica sa isofixom. one su skuplje od "obicnih". 
> 
> zanimljivo je koliko ljudi trose na dodatnu opremu - zracni jastuci, abs, ebd, esb i kajsvene, pa svakakva elektronika, cd, senzori...
> 
> pa sjedalice onda i nisu tak skupe


ajd, zračni štiti putnike, abs isto ima nekog smisla, ima tu korisnih stvari koje treba ozbiljno razmotrit. Al kad gledam općenito aute, alu felga je bitna, muzika, zvučnici takvi i takvi, a sidalica ispada luksuz. To nije pametno razmišljanje  :Nope:  
Treba obratiti pažnju da, ako imamo zračni jastuk, nevezivanje je čak opasno, jer su te dvije stvari kompatibilne. I npr. mi se ne vežemo, dijete vezano-osim što smo loš primjer, u slučaju sudara, mi letimo na sve strane, i tako možemo ozlijediti dijete!

----------


## MamaRibice

ma ne velim da su sve to beskorisne stvari. normalno je da se trosi na sigurnost. pa bi tako trebalo biti i normalno da se trosi na sjedalice. u usporedbi sa ukupnom cijenom auta, sjedalica stvarno nije tako veliki izdatak. a trebala bi se smatrati osnovnom opremom, ne dodatnom   :Smile:

----------


## makita

jes!
Točno tako!
Mada se sjetim da ima svakakvih ljudi, nekima je i žmigavac dodatna oprema, pa po naginjanju glave moram zaključiti jel on skreće ili ne. Na ovo ne znam dal da   :Crying or Very sad:  il  :Smile:

----------


## inesceko

Hvala svima. Sad ću bolje gledati jer ipak sigurnost je najvažnija. Pitala sam vas jer mi u trgovini prodavačica nije znala objasniti zašto je razlika u cijeni tolika. Glupo mi je uzeti skuplju samo zato jer je marka poznatija ili razvikanak, a ne znati što je u cijeni. Sad znam što gledati. I još jednom, curke hvala!!

----------


## cokolina

podizem, da ne otvaram istu temu.

zanima me ta Römer Baby Safe Plus autosjedalica.
gdje ima za kupiti u Zg, gdje je najbolji izbor i najpovoljnije? da se pripremim kad dodjem u Zg...

----------


## mel

eh.. mi imamo Romer King i zakon je!
Svaka pohvala za Romer!
 :Love:  

Taj _safe kid_ neznam kakva je... mi smo ovu klupili prij 3god. i kostala je 1800kn ali s Romerom nemozes fulati!  :Love:

----------


## la_mama

> podizem, da ne otvaram istu temu.
> 
> zanima me ta Römer Baby Safe Plus autosjedalica.
> gdje ima za kupiti u Zg, gdje je najbolji izbor i najpovoljnije? da se pripremim kad dodjem u Zg...


Imaš ih u Turbo Limach-u. On im je generalni zastupnik.
Nazovi ih prije pa provjeri. Jedno vrijeme ih nije bilo za kupiti ...

----------


## cokolina

> eh.. mi imamo Romer King i zakon je!
> Svaka pohvala za Romer!
>  
> 
> Taj _safe kid_ neznam kakva je... mi smo ovu klupili prij 3god. i kostala je 1800kn ali s Romerom nemozes fulati!


koji ti tocno imas model?;

 (AUTOSJEDALICA DJ. JULIE KING TS PL
 AUTOSJEDALICA DJ. SASHA KING TS PL
 AUTOSJEDALICA DJ. FLORA KING TS PL
 AUTOSJEDALICA DJ. PHILIPP KING TS PL
 AUTOSJEDALICA DJ.ROMER KING TS PL)

jel su u Turbo limacu i najpovoljnije cijene ili se nadje i jeftinije u ostalim trgovinama? (cula sam da su te Romerove oko 800 kn, a sad vidim ovdje da su skuplje na stranicama od turbo l.)....

----------


## martinaP

To ti je sve isti model sjedalice (King plus), imena označuju dezen (mi imamo Phillipa). Romer king plus je sjedalica 9-18 kg, tebi treba Baby safe plus, ona je 0-13 kg. Dakle, gledaš krivu sjedalicu   :Smile:

----------


## cokolina

> To ti je sve isti model sjedalice (King plus), imena označuju dezen (mi imamo Phillipa). Romer king plus je sjedalica 9-18 kg, tebi treba Baby safe plus, ona je 0-13 kg. Dakle, gledaš krivu sjedalicu


ne, ne gledam krivu, ja trebam Römer Baby Safe Plus, to sam i pitala. 
samo na stranicama Turbo limaca pise da je ova Römer Baby Safe Plus namijenjena bebama od 4 mjeseca starosti do 13kg težine. a ja trebam za tek rodjenu bebu, nigdje takve romer nema...bar ne vidim...

----------


## (maša)

ima ih.....al ih nisam vidjela u TL-u 

http://www.britax-roemer.de/produkt....1&id=2&navid=4

ova je sa isofixom http://www.britax-roemer.de/produkt....1&id=3&navid=5

i one su dosta skuplje, bez isofixa su iste cijene kao i maxi cosi npr.

----------


## martinaP

> martinaP prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> To ti je sve isti model sjedalice (King plus), imena označuju dezen (mi imamo Phillipa). Romer king plus je sjedalica 9-18 kg, tebi treba Baby safe plus, ona je 0-13 kg. Dakle, gledaš krivu sjedalicu  
> 
> 
> ne, ne gledam krivu, ja trebam Römer Baby Safe Plus, to sam i pitala. 
> samo na stranicama Turbo limaca pise da je ova Römer Baby Safe Plus namijenjena bebama od 4 mjeseca starosti do 13kg težine. a ja trebam za tek rodjenu bebu, nigdje takve romer nema...bar ne vidim...


Ok, zbunila si me pitanjem o cijenama   :Embarassed:  

TL-ove upute ignoriraj, evo ti link na Romer, to je sjedalica 0-13 (baš me zanima u čemu bi se po TL-u trebala voziti beba do 4 mjeseca  :? ):

Romer

----------


## cokolina

hvala na linkovima. a koliko je skuplje s isofixom?

mislite da bih prvo trebala nazvati da pitam za cijene ili da odmah odem u trgovinu? jos negdje osim u TL-u?

----------


## martinaP

Gle, ne znam kako je kod baby safea, ali kad smo mi kupovali (tj. spremali se u kupnju) ove King plus, gledajući testove ispalo da je između king plus i Duoplus nema velike razlike u sigurnosti, jedino se Duoplus može montirati i uz pomoć isofixa (ali i klasično, pomoću pojasa od auta). A razlika u cijeni nije mala (1800 i 2500 kn). Pa smo kupili King plus.

Možda da pitaš koju od savjetnica ima li iskustva sa Baby safe plus/Baby safe isofix? Jer u TL-u vjerojatno nećeš dobiti neke pametne i korisne informacije, barem ja imam takvo iskustvo, tete nemaju pojma o modelima i razlikama između njih, većina ih ne zna ni otprilike montirati sjedalicu   :Rolling Eyes:  

I prije kupnje svakako isprobaj kako vam paše u auto.

----------


## (maša)

tete u TL-u nemaju pojma..nama npr rekli da isofix nema kopču gore nego samo na dnu sjedalice a to je sistem u 3 točke al ajde   :Rolling Eyes:  

sa isofixom ova 9-18 košta 2500 kn....u Kiki ih ima po 1560 al ta vjerojatno niej sa isofixom.....
ove manje možda su mrvicu jeftinije....

----------


## enela

> I prije kupnje svakako isprobaj kako vam paše u auto.


Kupovali smo R duoplus  u TL pred 4 dana i tražim da ju probam montirati. Trebale ste vidjeti to okretanje očima: pa kaj? Zakaj? Isofix vam je univerzalan kaj ćete sad to probati?  
A ja mrtva hladna: hoću probati montirati i gotovo. Onda je jedna teta naterala drugu, druga treću i ta treća nam je išla nositi sjedalicu van i putem se jako odobrovoljila i postala ljubazna. Pitam se zakaj  :?

----------


## cokolina

> Isofix vam je univerzalan kaj ćete sad to probati?


sto znaci univerzalan? jel to znaci da svaka, bas svaka AS moze ici na taj isofix, bez obzira na velicinu i marku AS?

----------


## (maša)

tako je.......

----------


## cokolina

> tako je.......


e super, znaci onda se to i isplati buduci da cu moci jednom kupljen Isofix koristititi i kasnije na vecim AS!

pitala sam u TL-u i rekli su mi da moraju zvati dobavljaca da provjere cijenu, pa ce mi javiti, e sad tete nisu znale jel taj iso poseban dio ili se mora kupiti u kompletu s tom AS...pretpostavljam da se moze posebno kupiti...

----------


## (maša)

ne ne....auto ti mora imat isofix u opremi....a onda u njega ide bilo koja sjedalica koja ima isofix sistem...tak da drugu sjedalicu opet sa isofixom moraš kupit (nemorraš...mi imamo isofix u autu al je AS vezana remenima jer ona nema isofix)

evo članak o isofixu sa crtežima

----------


## anledo

> enela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Isofix vam je univerzalan kaj ćete sad to probati?
> 
> 
> sto znaci univerzalan? jel to znaci da svaka, bas svaka AS moze ici na taj isofix, bez obzira na velicinu i marku AS?


nisam sjedalicarka ali cini mi se da je ovdje vazno spomenuti da je isofix dio automobila, ili ga imas, ili ne

a onda kupujes sjedalicu koja se montira ili isofixom ili samo pojasom auta

sorry ako nesto sad tu krivo pametujem, ali tvoj kasniji post u kojem govoris kako se isplati isofix jer ces ga i kasnije moci koristiti za vecu sjedalicu me zbudni   :Embarassed:

----------


## cokolina

> ne ne....auto ti mora imat isofix u opremi....a onda u njega ide bilo koja sjedalica koja ima isofix sistem...tak da drugu sjedalicu opet sa isofixom moraš kupit (nemorraš...mi imamo isofix u autu al je AS vezana remenima jer ona nema isofix)
> 
> evo članak o isofixu sa crtežima


aha ...   :Embarassed:  
sad ste mi razjasnile.
link ti bas ne radi.

----------


## (maša)

u flashu ili javi je pa je vjerojatno promjenjeno.....probat ću nać još neki

----------

o isofixu i svemu korisnome: 
http://autosjedalice.info/cms/index....d=25&Itemid=44

----------


## Lapis

da ne podižem novu temu, samo ću se nadovezat.

vlasnici romera, je li se još kome olabavio pojas ili je daedi izolirani slučaj? zadnji put kad sam kupovala sjedalicu sam fulala, pa ne bih htjela ponoviti priču.

----------


## india

mi imamo dvije roemer sjedalice, jedu s isofixom, jednu bez. jako zadovoljni. nikad problema s remenom niti ičim drugim.

----------


## Anita-AZ

I mi imamo Romer King i zadovoljni smo.  :Smile:

----------


## summer

> I mi imamo Romer King i zadovoljni smo.


Same here.

----------


## nely

Romer sjedalice i u Kiki..

----------


## Ivana_st

mi uzeli king ts plus
prezadovoljni  :D

----------


## cokolina

a jel netko uzeo i taj dio za isofix?

----------


## spajalica

> a jel netko uzeo i taj dio za isofix?


mislis na tiop tether? mi smo uzeli pod obavezno jer ako ga nemas onda sjedalica nije ucvrscena u tri tocke. dakle bez obzira sto pise da nije neophodno, ja im ne vjerujem jer tri tocke su tri tocke. a i autosjedalicari kazu da je potrebno. inace to je malo teze naci, jer kako nije obavezno onda ga ni ne narucuju. mi smo trazili u 2-3 TL i na kraju smo zamolili da vide da li igdje ima u ZGB pa je bio jedan komad na zitnjaku. rezervirali i za sat vremena kupili.

----------


## cokolina

> mislis na tiop tether?


a ne, ne mislim na to. ovo je nesto drugo, ceka se na narudzbu i cijena mu je  uuu ....skupo.

----------


## upornamama

Malo sam ostala zbunjena tim isofixom...U mom autu imam isofix, a u MM-ovom nema. Može li se ta Romer s isofixom montirati samo sa pojesevima? Kakav je to "isofix dodatak" koji se posebno kupuje?
Još jedna informacija-u Italiji Romer Duo Plus Isofix košta 250 eura, a kod nas 2500kn.

----------


## spajalica

moze se sjedalica pricvrstiti bez frke i s remenom.

----------


## upornamama

Zna li netko zašto u Turbo Limaču više nemaju Romer Duo Plus?

----------


## cokolina

> Zna li netko zašto u Turbo Limaču više nemaju Romer Duo Plus?


nemaju izlozeno u trgovini ili uopce nemaju ni za naruciti?

----------


## upornamama

Nemaju za naručiti. Poslala sam im mail, čekam odgovor.  :Cekam:

----------


## dina

Ja sam neki dan zvala sve i svakoga. ROemer Duo Plus je prije tjedan dana jos bio u TL na Žitnjaku no izasao je novi model Roemer sjedalice sa isofixom i sjedalica je jako jako dobra. Nije potreban top teather nego ima trece uporiste kao i maxi cosio priorifix, tj.ma onu nogu naprijed. Ima i pojacanje oko glave koje mozes spustati i dizati kako dijete raste. Zove se Safefix a moze se vidjeti na roemerovim stranicama.
Ja sam je kupila u Brezicama i dodje 339 eura no s povratom poreza ispadne 286 eura!

----------


## upornamama

*dina*, hvala ti na info. Dobila sam odgovor iz TL da kod njih ima ove AS, međutim, prodavačica u Puli je pregledala stanje na svim skladištima i tvrdi da ih nema. :? 
Mislim da ću ipak do Kopra po Safefix....

----------


## Inka

mi smo kupili king ts plus, bez isofixa. nekako mi se čini labavo pričvršćena samo pojasem. slijedili smo upute, ali opet. je li i vama tako?

----------


## lonni

Inka - jesi kleknula svom svojom tezinom na autosjedalicu kad stisces pojaseve? Mislim da se tako bolje ucvsti. Ispravite me ako grijesim.

 Imam i ja par pitanja za Roemericu:
 Gdje i kako kupiti rezervne dijelove? Izgubila nam se ona spuzvica sto ide izmedju nogu. 
 Jel vama steka kad vezete pojas izmedju nogu - dakle prvo se spoje dva remena onda se sve to zajedno gura u ono trece dolje (isuse, koji opis). I sad - izgleda mi kao da se unutra nakupilo prljavstine - nekad ide od prve nekad iz pete. Kako to oprati? Ili da kupim novo?

----------


## daddycool

> I sad - izgleda mi kao da se unutra nakupilo prljavstine - nekad ide od prve nekad iz pete. Kako to oprati? Ili da kupim novo?


možda su samo mrvice. probaj ispuhati sa ispuhom iz usisivača

----------


## daddycool

> mi smo kupili king ts plus, bez isofixa. nekako mi se čini labavo pričvršćena samo pojasem. slijedili smo upute, ali opet. je li i vama tako?


ako ti se čini labavo onda vjerojatno je. probaj opteretiti sjedalicu i potegnuti pojas koliko god možeš prije nego ga zakočiš kopčom.
ako ne uspiješ 10.11. je sljedeći pregled u zg. vg nije daleko, pa svrati.

----------


## larmama

mi narucili u Baby centru u Brežicama Romer kidfix

----------


## Inka

lonni, naša sjedalica je nova pa mi ne uspije uvijek "klikanje" od prve, možda je do mrvica, a možda jednostavno teže ide...

u svakom slučaju, hvala na savjetima. pregled se čini najbolje rješenje, bili smo sa prvom sjedalicom  :Smile:

----------


## upornamama

Dakle stvarno nemam sreće.
Najprije sam htjela kupiti Duo plus u Turbo Limaču - nema je više.
Onda sam odlučila ići u Kopar u Baby Center po Safefix - nema ni nje i ne znaju kad će opet biti uvoz.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nadica_b

ja imam King za 15-36 kg gdje se dijete veže pojasom od auta i to mi je tak klimatavo u autu ???Navikla sam da sjedalica bude učvršćena i nepomična u autu. Jel nešto krivo radim? Ali nema druge mogućnosti pričvršćivanja

----------


## daddycool

King je koliko ja znam model za 9 do 18 kg, pa provjeri
ali načelno da, boosteri se ne fiksiraju nego bi njih, zajedno s djetetom, trebao zadržati pojas vozila

----------


## tweety

Nadice_b, kao i kod svih sjedalica i ovdje je jako bitno da je remen koji vezuje dijete (a u ovom slučaju i sjedalicu), propisno postavljen i zategnut.

Na pregledima koje organiziramo, vrlo često budu i dečki iz firme "Marani", koji su mi ukazali na grešku pri vezivanju mene same. Pojas jednostavno nije bio dovoljno zategnut, a samim time nije niti prolazio kuda treba.

----------


## nadica_b

ovaj put mi je mm uzeo auto preko vikenda, pa niš od pregleda. Nadam se da ću uspjeti neki drugi put, osim ak se ne organizira i nekaj privatno   :Saint:  
i da radi se o sjedalici 15-36 kg, a moj mali ima 17,5 kg.

----------


## LIMA

*upornamama*, jesi li kupila sjedalicu, mi smo se odlučili za istu i u TL nam rekli da je zadnji uvoz duo plus sjedalice bio još u travnju i da je nema više, a za ovu novu nisu ni čuli. Zna li tko kad će je konačno uvesti u HR jer nam je hića!

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Mi imamo Römer baby - safe i jaaako smo zadovoljni. Samo se brinem da ce mi je beba prerasti prije nego bude mogla samostalno stajati. Ne sjecam se koliko smo je platili.

----------


## Barbi

Romer duo plus, dva komada, ima u Turbo Limaču u King Crossu, ja sam ih baš gledala prije par dana.

----------


## Honey

Pogledaj u Kiki, i oni drže Römer sjedalice.

----------


## Tiwi

Cure i dečki, zanima me jel se može naručiti nova navlaka za romericu?
Jel to ikad itko od vas radio?
Tnx

----------


## upornamama

*LIMA*, konačno sam se dočepala svoje Safefix plus sjedalice, odlična je! Kupljena je u Italiji. Koliko mi je poznato, u TL Duo plus više nemaju.

----------


## Tiwi

*Romer Duo plus* prekrasna, plava, kupljena prije pol sata u TL u King Crossu  :D  :D  :D 

Hvala *Barbi* na informaciji. Ostala je još jedna (a veli teta da možda ima i još jedna na skladištu).

----------


## LIMA

Ajoj, nit mogu u King Cross nit u Italiju, nemam pojma što da radim!   :Sad:  Nakon što smo proučili sve u detalje i odlučili se za ovu, ne znam koju bismo sada kao rezervnu opciju. 
Da mi je znati koliko će se čekati na safefix da dođe u HR!
E, da, MM je bio na servisu u Peugeotu i vidio da šef za svog klinca ima peugeot sjedalicu, a proizvođač je Romer. Prodavač je pokušavao naći na internetu te sjedalice ali nije uspio (a šefa nije bilo). Za li tko kako do tih sjedalica i koja im je cijena, tj. jesu li zato što imaju lavića na sebi skuplje od "običnih" Romer?

----------


## upornamama

LIMA, ako ima Duo plus u bilo kojem TL u Hrvatskoj, mogu ti je "povući" u TL u tvom gradu.

----------


## daddycool

> Prodavač je pokušavao naći na internetu te sjedalice ali nije uspio (a šefa nije bilo). Za li tko kako do tih sjedalica i koja im je cijena, tj. jesu li zato što imaju lavića na sebi skuplje od "običnih" Romer?


Hondin znak na Roemerici diže cijenu na oko 3000 kn, tako da pretpostavljam da je i kod ostalih slična situacija

----------


## spajalica

na OVOM TOPICU je Darijae napisala da je romericu kupila kod renaulta u ST pa mozda da se raspitas i kod njih?

----------


## Roza

samo da se izjadam: u 3 turbo limača nisam našla niti jednu roemerovu sjedalicu grupe 3. groooozno....
ako netko zna gdje je sigurno ima, nek javi. već mi je muka od tog TL.
sutra idem pogledati u  kiku.

----------


## larmama

Mi kupili prošli tjedan  u Brežicama Romer Kidfix.
I skidam ja danas upute s interneta, kad ono izasao novi dizajn koji mi se jaaako sviđa: Chocolate Brown.
Ajde tješim se da to ionako neće tako skoro imati u ponudi.

----------


## larmama

Roza, ja sam ih vidjela prije 3 tjedna u Kiki. Možda da nazoveš jel ih još imaju. No mi smo htjeli s isofix-om , a njih nisu imali pa smo potegli do Brežica.

----------


## Roza

larmama, hvala za info. u kiki imaju samo ružne dezene...
dakle, ostaju mi brežice.
jete li vi išli na blef tamo, pa što nađete ili ste se prije naručili što želite?

----------


## larmama

Roza, najprije sam ih pokušala dobiti na telefon, ali nisam uspjela, cak sam im napisala i e-mail, no nisam dobila nikakav odgovor.
Onda je ispalo da smo morali ići u Brežice po drugom poslu, naravno ukomponirali smo i kupovinu autosjedalice.
No imali su samo jednu koja mi se nije svidjela, blještavo plava. 
A ova u kojoj se vozi četiri godine je bila plava (tj. svijetlo plava), Pa smo narucili drugi dezen. Za tjedan i pol su me zvali da dođem po nju. I eto sad imamo crveno crnu.
E sad ne znam da li tražiš ovu sa isofixom ili bez. Bez isofixa je bio puno veci izbor. S isofixom jedna jedina. 
Tako da ti savjetujem da ih prije pokusas dobiti na telefon.
Malo je to gnjavaža. Sad jos trebam dici i merver u ducanu. Htjela sam na granici, ali su rekli da je u ducanu isplativije.

----------


## aries24

> Gdje i kako kupiti rezervne dijelove? Izgubila nam se ona spuzvica sto ide izmedju nogu.


i mene zanima isto
naša se spužvica sva izgulila

----------


## tinkie winkie

> samo da se izjadam: u 3 turbo limača nisam našla niti jednu roemerovu sjedalicu grupe 3. groooozno....
> ako netko zna gdje je sigurno ima, nek javi. već mi je muka od tog TL.
> sutra idem pogledati u  kiku.


Roza, pitaj prodavačice, i ako je ima u katalogu možeš je naručiti. Oni će je povući iz prvog najbližeg skladišta i dobit ćeš je u roku 8 dana. Ja sam tako uzela nedavno Romer Kidfix

----------


## Tiwi

Ja jednostavno moram ovdje pohvaliti ovu sjedalicu. 

Kupili smo Romer Duo Plus, prezadovoljni smo. Montira se fenomenalno jednostavno, čak i samo pomoću pojaseva. Čvrsta je onako kako ju montiraš i ništa ne otpušta. Do sad je bila montirana u Renaultu Meganu, prastarom Fordu Fiesti i danas u Fiat Stilo. Nema greške. Cap - cap i gotovo. 

Klinca je super lako smjestiti unutra, pojasevi sjedalice lijepo se daju i lagano pritegnuti, takvi i ostaju. 

Ma ja sam turbo prezadovoljna.  :D

----------


## Roza

u međuvremenu sam u baby centru u brežicama naručila kid plus, model stella, danas idem po nju
prekrasna je, očito je puno ljudi kupuju jer je više nemaju u on line shopu.
evo slika s googla: http://images.google.hr/images?hl=hr...-8&sa=N&tab=wi

----------


## apricot

naša je taj model, ali nije taj dezen.
pa smo je platili 49 eura manje  :D 
u ToysRUs prije godinu dana

(ne referiram se na tvoju cijenu, nisam vidjela, nego na ponudu od prošle godine: neatraktivniji modeli su bili puno jeftiniji)

----------


## Roza

ja sam htjela baš tu!
cijena 170 eura - 5 % popusta na goovinu - ddv 27 eura
znači oko 135 eura

----------


## upornamama

Ja isto moram pohvaliti našu Safefix plus, stvarno je odlična, i lako se montira.  :Smile:

----------


## makita

Römer Kid za dijete iznad 15 kg cijene sam našla oko 1500 kn. Jeste tako i vi plaćali? Što ste kupili, zadovoljni?

----------


## Honey

> Römer Kid za dijete iznad 15 kg cijene sam našla oko 1500 kn. Jeste tako i vi plaćali? Što ste kupili, zadovoljni?


Römer Kid je u TL-u 999 kuna, a Römer Kidfix 1499.

----------


## tinkie winkie

> makita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Römer Kid za dijete iznad 15 kg cijene sam našla oko 1500 kn. Jeste tako i vi plaćali? Što ste kupili, zadovoljni?
> 
> 
> Römer Kid je u TL-u 999 kuna, a Römer Kidfix 1499.


X

----------


## makita

> Honey prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  makita prvotno napisa
> ...


Je li kidfix ima isofix il je u nečem drugom razlika

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Je li kidfix ima isofix il je u nečem drugom razlika


ima isofix

----------


## larmama

ja napokon digla i merver za kidfix, na kraju nas je izasla 159 EUR

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Mi bismo za M kupili Römer duo plus. Zanimaju me iskustva s tom sjedalicom i u cemu je bitna razlika u odnosu na Römer King. Sada imamo Römer baby safe i izuzetno smo zadovoljni no dijete mi je veliko (visoko) i tesko, a dize se i na noge tako da cemo za koji mjesec morati u sljedeceu kategoriju. Teska srca, jer znam da su nule najsigurnije.

----------


## Honey

> Mi bismo za M kupili Römer duo plus. Zanimaju me iskustva s tom sjedalicom i u cemu je bitna razlika u odnosu na Römer King.


Kaj nije duo plus s isofixom, a king bez?

----------


## upornamama

Duo plus je sa isofixom, a safefix je sa isofixom i onom "nogom" za učvršćivanje.

----------


## daddycool

> Lucija Ellen prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mi bismo za M kupili Römer duo plus. Zanimaju me iskustva s tom sjedalicom i u cemu je bitna razlika u odnosu na Römer King.
> 
> 
> Kaj nije duo plus s isofixom, a king bez?


točno

----------


## LIMA

Mi imamo duo plus i vrlo smo zadovoljni. 
Kada smo birali dezen nismo ni skužili da ima 3 vrste materijala (vjerojatno i cijena). Mislim da se zovu: Classic, Trend line i High line. Izabrali smo crveno-plavu Pierre i kad nam je stigla vidjeli smo da je ona High line (od velura). Predivna je, taaako mekanaaa!

----------


## Lucija Ellen

E sad pitanje; jel bolje sa ili bez isofixa?   :Embarassed:

----------


## upornamama

Meni je osobno bolje sa isofixom, lakše se montira.

----------


## Dionea

Nedavno smo kupili autosjedalicu baby safe isofix plus i montirana je i čvrsto uglavljena. Mene muči njezin nagib jer mi se čini da mi dijete nije dovoljno 'zavaljeno' nego je bliže sjedećem položaju. Stoga molim one koji imaju tu autosjedalicu da me poduče kako da provjerim jel nagib dobar i, ako nije, kako da je adekvatno nagnemo?

----------


## mikka

http://autosjedalice.info/cms/index....tpage&Itemid=1

na ovom sajtu imas sve o autosjedalicama, ima i o nagibu pa si malo pogledaj.

----------


## Dionea

Hvala. Ja sam to sve detaljno proučila no tamo nema odgovora na moje pitanje. Dakle, ako je sjedalica fiksirana isofix sustavom, kako onda smanjiti nagib autosjedalice ako je isti neadekvatan? Jer kod isofix učvršćivanja podmetanje nečega pod autosjedalicu ne dolazi u obzir. 
S druge strane postolje ima nogu koja u okomitom položaju ne doseže pod, a ako ju stavim pod tupim kutem, doseže, ali još više podiže nagib autosjedalice. 
Ili to tako mora biti?

----------


## tweety

jel to ova sjedalica?

http://www.britax-roemer.de/produkt....1&id=3&navid=5

----------


## Nice

Imamo 2 Romer safefix -ice i moram priznati da više nikada ne bih kupila AS bez isofixa. Čak smo u jedan auto dali  naknadnougraditi isofix (koji btw uopće nije skup) jer MM nije htio čuti da nam se dijete vozi više bez toga.
Uglavnom, imam samo riječi hvale 8) 
Ja sam dodatne navlake i dijelove naručivala u BC Brežice i da sada sam sve uspijela dobiti.
Noga od isofixa ne treba stajati okomito (niti joj je to svrha), Također se može produljuvati i skračivati pa se taj nagib podesi kako ti odgovara.

----------


## Dionea

> jel to ova sjedalica?
> 
> http://www.britax-roemer.de/produkt....1&id=3&navid=5


Da, to je ta autosjedalica.

----------


## tweety

Hm....ovako je teško opisati, ali pokušati ću.

Sjedalica 0 i 0+ kategorije koja se montira sa isofix sistemom stvarno može biti malo prenagnuta za vožnju novorođenčeta.
Prijatelji kojima sam je montirala, savjetovala sam da prvih nekoliko mjeseci dijete voze u AS montiranoj pojasevima (sjedalica se jako dobro fiksirala i pojasevima), jer se baš nikako nije mogao namjestiti prikladan kut.

E sad, Fran se trenutno vozi u KIDFIX-u (grupe 2-3) i znam da se "konektori" mogu okretati za 180 stupnjeva.
Ako se to može i sa ovom vašom 0+ grupom, onda bi možda mogla staviti nešto pod dio baze da smanjiš kut. Tada konektori ne bi bili ravni sa podlogom, nego bi se spajali na isofix malo pod kutom.
Znam da je koma to ovako objašnjeno, ali možeš nas posjetiti na sljedećem pregledu pa ćemo pokušati.

----------


## Dionea

Puno ti hvala. Shvatila sam što misliš, provjerit ću fiksatore. Moje dijete je sad  6 mjeseci staro pa valjda taj kut i nije tako važan? Sve mi je to jako važno da ispravno namjestimo jer idemo na dalji put.
Još ću ovih dana uzeti trokut i libelu da otprilike odredim kut- da mi je srce na mjestu. Još jednom puno hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## vidra

imam nissan micru i u papirima od auta piše da joj najbolje odgovara romer sjedalica. ima li tko isto auto? iskustva molim.
uskoro trebamo kupiti veću, v. samo što nije prerasla jaje.

----------


## daddycool

> imam nissan micru i u papirima od auta piše da joj najbolje odgovara romer sjedalica. ima li tko isto auto? iskustva molim.
> uskoro trebamo kupiti veću, v. samo što nije prerasla jaje.


na listi odobrenih vozila za npr. Duo Plus sjedalicu piše da se sve navedeno odnosi i na NISSAN ISOFIX sjedalicu, pa pretpostavljam da je i Nissan jedan od proizvođača za kojeg Roemer radi sjedalice. iz toga zaključujem da je to vjerojatno najbolji izbor. no za svaki slučaj provjeri prilikom kupnje.

----------


## vidra

hvala   :Smile:

----------


## vidra

evo mene opet.

sutra idem u obilazak dućana, ali ovom web potragom sam suzila izbor na:
1. romer duo plus
2. romer lord
(odgovara mi autu još kiddy kojeg nema u st i neki modeli romera kojih uopće više nema)

na web stranicama tl su neki modeli koji nisu na www romera. ima li uopće kod nas kolekcija 2008 ili?! ako je tko vidio ili kupio u posljednje vrijeme

----------


## vissnja

Vidra mi imamo romer lord, ja sam jako zadovoljna. Najvažnije je da kad je montiramo stoji kao zakucana (fiat tipo).
Iskreno, možda bih bila zadovoljna i nekom drugom, ali kad smo mi kupovali ta je jedina bila dostupna. Kod nas još ne postoji zakon o obaveznom vezivanju dece pa malo ko kupuje, pa zato malo i uvoze.

----------


## mandarinka

*vidra* mi imamo duoplus, pamučni materijal (erik-classic line), kupili smo i TT (u turbo limacu), doslo nas je sve skupa 2700kn. Imamo Toyotu auris, mislim da njima također radi AS Romer kao i Nissanu i ostalim japancima. Mi smo prezadovoljni, šef također   :Wink:   lako se namontira jer ima isofix.

----------


## vidra

bila sam u tl, tintiliniću, adaxu ...

u st ima samo u tl romerica.

u jokera od romer as ima samo novi model duo plus 2499kn. mogu naručiti i druge, ali ne mogu probat u svom autu prije nego kupim.
a šta ako mi ne paše   :Rolling Eyes:  
lord koji meni paše (po uputstvima od auta) uopće nema ni za naručit.

rekla sam da im ja dam novac, ali da ne blokiraju račun dok ne probam as. da ne može.

sad sam na sto muka.
na webu tl imaju lord. ne znam što bi, naručila internetom po uputstvima iz auta mi se čini najsigurnije.

ima li tko u st lorda da mi posudi za probat   :Saint:

----------


## summer

Moja je King - ako ne nadjes bolje, raspoloziva ti je za probu....   :Love:

----------


## vidra

hvala ti, i ne znaš kolika   :Heart:  
samo što mi king ne piše u uputstvima. sutra zovem magmu u zg jer u web shopu imaju lord plus koji mi paše, pa možda imam sreće.
ako ne, još te držim u rezervi   :Kiss:  

p.s. ženske u tl ne daju probat as   :Sad:

----------


## vidra

ponavljam se   :Embarassed:

----------


## tweety

> p.s. ženske u tl ne daju probat as


u zagrebu na žitnjaku, provjereno preko nekoliko puta, daju.
kontaktirala bih TL na tvom mjestu po ovom pitanju.

----------


## vidra

joj, baš ti hvala, imam đokera   :Kiss:

----------


## enela

> vidra prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> p.s. ženske u tl ne daju probat as  
> 
> 
> u zagrebu na žitnjaku, provjereno preko nekoliko puta, daju.
> kontaktirala bih TL na tvom mjestu po ovom pitanju.


Provjereno jednom. Je da su malo kolutale očima   :Grin:

----------


## tweety

meni čak nisu ni kolutale.
ili ja nisam ni pogledala da vidim kolutaju li   :Grin:

----------


## bebolino_

Ja ću se samo pohvaliti da smo kupili King plus u Kiki na akciji i jako smo zadovoljni s njom (a i bebač uživa). Nismo ju tražili na probu, jer je prodavačica izjavila da sve sjedalice idu u svaki auto, a da mi nije pasala ja bi im vratila, no bila sam sigurna da će lijepo pasati u našoj Fiestici.

----------


## vidra

nema u hr ni jednog lorda, toliko o ažuriranju stranica tl.
ženska na tel u zg je bila ljubazna, ali od nikakve koristi. i ona kaže da moram naručit i platit. a za probu u dućanima kaže da može ako one hoće. ha ha

evo se telefoniram s nissanom i krasnim meštrima koje sam zamolila da provjere je li se klupa zadnja u micre mijenjala u zadnjih par godina, pa ako nije da mi vide koje as pišu za nove modele.
čekam da čovjek prevrti razne papire.

javim ...

----------


## vidra

nissan majstor nije otkrio ništa.
sad se dopisujem s romerom u njemačkoj.

----------


## vidra

saga je okončana. moja cura ima novu romer lord plus. vjerovali ili ne, kupljenu u splitu   :Rolling Eyes:  
ja se sad pitam kog su vraga u kompjuteru gledale ženska u magmi u zg i ove po dućanima. našla sam je sa strane u tl u kauflandu, di napokon radi ljubazna i sposobna cura. za ne falit našla je još jednu istu as u varaždinu preko komp.
pa ako kome treba   :Love:

----------


## mandarinka

> saga je okončana. moja cura ima novu romer lord plus. vjerovali ili ne, kupljenu u splitu   
> ja se sad pitam kog su vraga u kompjuteru gledale ženska u magmi u zg i ove po dućanima. našla sam je sa strane u tl u kauflandu, di napokon radi ljubazna i sposobna cura. za ne falit našla je još jednu istu as u varaždinu preko komp.
> pa ako kome treba


Ajde baš mi je drago da ste ju na kraju našli   :Smile:

----------


## summer

Neka vidrica uziva u voznjama   :Love:

----------


## vidra

:Love:

----------


## cuckalica

zna li netko mozda da li ima u hrv za kupiti kopca za roemer duo plus? mene ta kopca muci otkad smo kupili as. klik je tisi nego sta ja pretpostavljam da bi trebao bit a jucer kad sam joj zatezala pojaseve iskocili su iz kopce.

----------


## daddycool

> zna li netko mozda da li ima u hrv za kupiti kopca za roemer duo plus? mene ta kopca muci otkad smo kupili as. klik je tisi nego sta ja pretpostavljam da bi trebao bit a jucer kad sam joj zatezala pojaseve iskocili su iz kopce.


odeš na 

http://www.britax-roemer.de/download...navid=6&site=6

upišeš DUO PLUS i skineš dokument u kojem je popis rezervnih dijelova
nađeš šifru dijela koji ti treba i zahtjevaš od onoga tko ti je sjedalicu prodao da ti naruči taj dio. drugačije bojim se da neće ići, a pitanje da li će i tako ići. nažalost neki naši prodavači misle da je njihova odgovornost prema proizvodu prestala činom prodaje.

----------


## Darijae

ja svoju naručila u TL u Splitu ...čekala je 20 dana i platila je kad sam je preuzela..

----------


## cuckalica

ma uzela sam je u TL, a s njima nemam bas pozitivna iskustva  :/

----------


## spajalica

ma pisi magmi, koliko se sjecam na drugim topicima tamo su dosta brzo i pozitivno odgovarali na mailove. a iskreno mislim da ako su uvoznici moraju imati i neke obveze. sad ono kolasicno pitanje, jel imas racun?
ajde javi sta si napravila.

----------


## smedja

Kupili neki dan romer safefix plus i u uputstvima pise da ima neki klik koji klikne kad si dovoljno zategnuo remen (za vezanje djeteta) e sad, ja kao prvo ne mogu nategnuti remene koliko bi htjela (bas bi jos mrvicu vise a neide) a i nisam cula nikakav klik... ima li tko iskustva s istom sjedalicom i kak se to klik cuje? hvala!

----------


## spajalica

imam ja tu sjedalicu i fakat ne znam o kojem je kliku rijec  :? . doduse ja ovaj put nisam detljano proucila upute, jer ju je MM montirao. uglavnom klik cujem kad je kopcam, ali ne i kad zategnem. sad si mi dala posla   :Wink:

----------


## Tami25

da ne otvaram novu temu, pitat ću ovdje:

imamo romer lord staru godinu i pol, odlično nas služi, super se montira... 
međutim, u zadnje vrijeme mi zapinju pojasevi od sjedalice, u smislu da ih ne mogu dobro zategnuti jer zapne.
znači, kad stavljam d u sjedalicu, malo pojaseve olabavim, onda ih zakopčam preko nje i kada ih treba zategnuti, dakle povući onaj donji dio pojasa prema dolje, on se najčešće malo povuče pa zapne. pa onda opet malo olabavim, pa opet probam, i tako par puta dok ne postignem neku zadovoljavajuću zategnutost. nekad uspijem zategnuti bez problema, a nekad se tako mučim s tim.
zašto se to događa?

(inače se autom vozimo možda 1x tjedno... tako da AS nije ekscesivno korištena)

----------


## daddycool

teško je ovako napamet govoriti ali trebala bi svakako izvaditi sjedalicu i provjeriti cijelu putanju pojasa da nije negdje slučajno presavinut. moguće je da prilikom zatezanja dolazi i do presavijanja na nekom od otvora kroz koje prolazi pojas.

----------


## Tami25

aha, ok, probat ću to. ionako moram skinuti presvlaku i oprati ju opet.. pa ćemo vidjeti.
hvala   :Smile:

----------


## enela

Možda ti odozada onaj metalni dio koji spaja ramene pojaseve i one prek nogu zapne za pojas auta kojim je sjedalica zavezana. To se meni događa, pa ti ja stavim ruku odozada između pojasa auta i sjedalice dok zatežem pojaseve sjedalice. Par puta sam ju ponovo montirala, ali nikak da to izbjegnem.

----------


## spajalica

*smedja* balerina se vozila tek ovaj vikend. uglavnom natezala ja remene i netezala ali klik nisam cula, a u uputama sam isto procitala. autosjedalicari znate li vi sta o tom kliku, ili nam nema druge nego vas posjetiti na sljedecem pregeldu   :Grin:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Malo sam ostala zbunjena tim isofixom...U mom autu imam isofix, a u MM-ovom nema. Može li se ta Romer s isofixom montirati samo sa pojesevima? Kakav je to "isofix dodatak" koji se posebno kupuje?
> Još jedna informacija-u Italiji Romer Duo Plus Isofix košta 250 eura, a kod nas 2500kn.


podižem!

Upornamama, reci mi gdje se u Italiji mogu kupiti AS?  Znam za Beba centar u Kopru, no tražim Baby Safe Plus i želim što bolje usporediti cijene.

----------


## *mamica*

Cure, kakva vam se čini ova AS za novorođenče? Jel se može pričvrstiti isofix-om?

http://www.mothercare.com/Britax-Fir...&node=42770041

----------


## mikka

meni je to malo presjedeci polozaj za malu bebu :/

opcenito mislim da te kombinirane nisu neka sreca.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

nisam ni ja još naišla na dobru AS koja je za vožnju u smjeru vožnje i suprotno od smjera vožnje.

*mamica*, imaš puno super AS koje su do 13 kg kao i ova i namjenjene isključivo za vožnju suprotnog od smjera vožnje, na primjer Britax i Romer su ista firma a Romer na nažem tržištu ima Baby Safe i Baby Safe Plus (+ verziju koja koristi Isofix), koje su izuzetno prošle na crash testovima.  Vožnja u smjeru suprotnog od smjera vožnje je najsigurniji naćin prijevoza male djece i poželjno bi bilo da ih se tako vozi što duže.

----------


## Ancica

> meni je to malo presjedeci polozaj za malu bebu :/
> 
> opcenito mislim da te kombinirane nisu neka sreca.


kombinirane imaju mehanizam kojim se postavljaju u polulezeci polozaj za voznju unazad, i u uspravni polozaj za voznju prema naprijed.

al cinjenica je da je svejedno kod velikog broja njih nagib prevelik i kad je u modusu za polulezeci polozaj kod postavljanja unazad i tu se cesto moraju koristiti role za podstavit kako bi se spustio nagib.

----------


## upornamama

> upornamama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Malo sam ostala zbunjena tim isofixom...U mom autu imam isofix, a u MM-ovom nema. Može li se ta Romer s isofixom montirati samo sa pojesevima? Kakav je to "isofix dodatak" koji se posebno kupuje?
> Još jedna informacija-u Italiji Romer Duo Plus Isofix košta 250 eura, a kod nas 2500kn.
> 
> 
> podižem!
> 
> Upornamama, reci mi gdje se u Italiji mogu kupiti AS?  Znam za Beba centar u Kopru, no tražim Baby Safe Plus i želim što bolje usporediti cijene.


Mi smo je naručili ovdje, sestra od MM-a živi u Italiji pa nam je donijela. Sad vidim da su je poskupili za 50 eura.  :Mad:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

znaš možda neku trgovinu (blizu) granice gdje se prodaju ili ime jednog lanca trgovina za djecu koje imaju AS?

----------


## upornamama

Baš i ne, u Italiji je Romer relativno nepoznata marka, osim u Sudtirolu, oni većinom preferiraju Chicco.
 Najbliži ti je Babycenter u Kopru.

----------


## *mamica*

> al cinjenica je da je svejedno kod velikog broja njih nagib prevelik i kad je u modusu za polulezeci polozaj kod postavljanja unazad i tu se cesto moraju koristiti role za podstavit kako bi se spustio nagib.


Kakve role, kako se to postavlja, kako izgleda to? I može li se ova sjedalica učvrstiti isofixom?

----------


## Amalthea

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> al cinjenica je da je svejedno kod velikog broja njih nagib prevelik i kad je u modusu za polulezeci polozaj kod postavljanja unazad i tu se cesto moraju koristiti role za podstavit kako bi se spustio nagib.
> 
> 
> Kakve role, kako se to postavlja, kako izgleda to? I može li se ova sjedalica učvrstiti isofixom?


Ovako:
http://autosjedalice.info/cms/images...nke/spuzva.jpg

sa stranice
http://autosjedalice.info/cms/index....d=18&Itemid=43

----------


## sladjanaf

ima li Romer Kidfix za kupiti u Turbo Limaču?

ako se autosjedalica kupuje u Sloveniji, npr., mora li se plaćati carina i koliko dođe?

----------


## sladjanaf

itko?

hitno je... kind of...

----------


## daddycool

> ima li Romer Kidfix za kupiti u Turbo Limaču?
> 
> ako se autosjedalica kupuje u Sloveniji, npr., mora li se plaćati carina i koliko dođe?


pretpostavljam da ti više nije hitno

ali što se tiče turbo limača, ne može ti nitko odgovoriti osim ljudi u turbo limaču, znači telefon u ruke

što se Slovenije tiče, trebala bi se plaćati ali se najčešće ne plaća jer su carinici najčešće blagonakloni prema proizvodima za djecu. no nije pravilo.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

TL ima AS od romera, samo ih vjerojatno treba naručiti iz kataloga

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ima li Romer Kidfix za kupiti u Turbo Limaču?
> 
> ako se autosjedalica kupuje u Sloveniji, npr., mora li se plaćati carina i koliko dođe?
> 
> 
> pretpostavljam da ti više nije hitno
> ...


kupili. u Sloveniji. imala sam najbolju namjeru riješiti to u TL-u, al mi se nitko niti u jednom dućanu nije javljao na telefon.

i carina je bila ok.

al ipak hvala.

----------


## Dalm@

Römer Kidfix u TL - nemoguća misija. Zavlačili su me par mjeseci, srećom pa nije bilo hitno.
Ne kužim ih; vele da im se odmah rasprodaju, a naručuju ih na kapaljku.

U Sloveniji i bez naručivanja dezena svakojakih, povrat poreza od cca 30 eura, a što se carine tiče - montirana AS prolazi neopažena.   :Wink:

----------


## sladjanaf

> a što se carine tiče - montirana AS prolazi neopažena.


ma mi smo u gepeku imali staru, jer smo vodili djecu

----------


## sanja77

Mi smo nabavili Renault Romer sa isofixom i zanima me pojačanje za glavu o kojem sam čula. Nekakav jastučić kada dijete zaspi pa mu glava ne pada. To moja nema pa sad ne znam gdje nabaviti... Thx!

----------


## daddycool

pretpostavljam da je to sjedalica grupe I od 9 do 18 kg? nije li ti dijete premalo za tu sjedalicu?

ne znam točno na kakav jastučić misliš ali možda ti ovaj topic pomogne 

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=75940

----------


## sanja77

Ima 10,5 kg, diže se sam na noge i u sjedeći stav... Koliko sam shvatila to je uvjet ili?

----------


## sanja77

Danas sam ga vozila i zaspao je i nekako mu je glavica visila. To je normalno?

----------


## daddycool

> Ima 10,5 kg, diže se sam na noge i u sjedeći stav... Koliko sam shvatila to je uvjet ili?


preporuka je da ima i godinu dana i hoda, osim ako ju nije fizički prerastao (vrh glave manje od 2 cm od ruba sjedalice). 
on zadovoljava *minimalne* uvjete za prelazak u veću grupu. 
u grupi 0+ mu ne bi visila glavica   :Wink:

----------


## sanja77

Imam PegPerego jaje i uopće ga više ne mogu zakopčati. Imam osjećaj da mu kosti lomim kad ga kopćam. JAko je dugačak - 79 cm i jednostavno ne stane.

----------


## spajalica

kako mu visi glava, naprijed ili sa strane i koju tocno sjedalicu imate? ako je rijec o duo plus ima jastucic koji podupire glavu sa strane. uglavnom mi smo to kupili, BC ga nije podnosio. ako zelis mogu ga potraziti i pokloniti ga. javi se na pp.

----------


## sanja77

[quote="spajalica"]kako mu visi glava, naprijed ili sa strane i koju tocno sjedalicu imate? ako je rijec o duo plus ima jastucic koji podupire glavu sa strane. uglavnom mi smo to kupili, BC ga nije podnosio. ako zelis mogu ga potraziti i pokloniti ga. javi se na pp.

Draga hvala puno, ali mi danas putujemo na pet mjeseci na Krk i sad ta dva sata će biti OK. Problem sam primijetila kad je zaspao pa mi se činilo da mu nekako na stranu visi. Idućih 5 mjeseci se neće ni voziti u autu pa ću se danas igrati s njim u autu da ne zaspi. U jaju jednostavno ta dva sata ne bi izdržao - glava mu je viri iz sjedalice. Zbog ovog puta smo tak naglo i kupili tu sjedalicu.

----------


## Smokvica.

Odlučili smo se za ovu AS, 9-18kg ili do 36kg, još se dvoumim.. ako se evolva ne može stavit u ležeći, onda ova do 18kg.
Jel je kupio netko u Zg nedavno, ima li ih TL i tintilinić?

----------


## daddycool

Koliko znam Evolve nije nitko uvozio u HR. Ne znam da li se šta promijenilo.

----------


## Smokvica.

A jel ima netko Evolvu, jeste zadovoljni s njom?

----------


## willow_tree

> A jel ima netko Evolvu, jeste zadovoljni s njom?


mi imamo evolvu 123 plus i super je! dečko ima 15 kg i bilo mi je prerano ga stavit bez njegovih pojaseva. velika, prostrana,mekana, super naslon za glavu kad se spava. može biti ili skroz ravna ili poluležeća. mi imamo megana i stavila sam da bude kao ravna, ali je sjedalo od auta takvo da je njemu na toj poziciji lagano ležeći.
kupili je u brežicama prije nekih 2-3 mj.

----------


## nia

Molim ako netko zna, ili ima ideju, gdje u ZG što hitnije nabaviti *Romer King TS plus* 9-18 kg ?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## willow_tree

> Molim ako netko zna, ili ima ideju, gdje u ZG što hitnije nabaviti *Romer King TS plus* 9-18 kg ?


kika ima romerice, ali ne znam koje. nazovi ih

----------


## nia

hvala hvala puuuno. Evo već zovem nadam se da imam sreće....

----------


## nia

evp prijavljujem u Kiki kupljena *romer duo plus*, inicijalno sam se bila odlučila za king plus ali nisu imali tj. cijelu narudžbu su prodali u dva dana, a sljedeća je tek za 4 tj, a meni je trebala hitno. 

Jako sam zadovoljna  (zove se sofia-crveno siva) vrlo se jednostavno montira sa isofixom i shvatila sam zašto se zove duo - ima dvije mogućnosti osim isofixa  još i vezivanja pojasevima ako se montira u auto bez isofixa. 

Hvala još jednom willow_tree na info.

----------


## Elinor

Evo i ovdje info, stigle su prekjučer u Kiku pa navalite.  :Smile:

----------


## enela

> Evo i ovdje info, stigle su prekjučer u Kiku pa navalite.


A ljetne navlake? Ima li njih negdje u ZGu?

----------


## Elinor

Eh, to nisam pitala.  :/

----------


## Fish

Mi imamo 4 Roemerice: 1 Baby-safe +, 2 King i 1 Britax Evolva I, II, III  8) . Prva navedena nas je jedina razočarala: najviša razina podešavanja pojaseva je prenisko, tako da je dijete preraste brže nego da je predviđena višlja pozicija koja bi pratila dužinu AS. Dakle, sama AS je prostrana, al badava kad su u najvišoj poziciji pojasevi previše ispod razine ramena djeteta... Planiramo ovu zamjerku mailati proizvođaču. BTW, nažalost imali smo i za mlađe dijete prihvatljivu Chicco sjedalicu grupe 0+ i baš smo tu Baby-safe + nabavili u želji da ga što dulje vozimo u njoj, u skladu s preporukama, kad ono   :Rolling Eyes:  ...

----------


## Smokvica.

> Mi imamo 4 Roemerice: 1 Baby-safe +, 2 King i 1 Britax Evolva I, II, III  8) . Prva navedena nas je jedina razočarala: najviša razina podešavanja pojaseva je prenisko, tako da je dijete preraste brže nego da je predviđena višlja pozicija koja bi pratila dužinu AS. Dakle, sama AS je prostrana, al badava kad su u najvišoj poziciji pojasevi previše ispod razine ramena djeteta... Planiramo ovu zamjerku mailati proizvođaču. BTW, nažalost imali smo i za mlađe dijete prihvatljivu Chicco sjedalicu grupe 0+ i baš smo tu Baby-safe + nabavili u želji da ga što dulje vozimo u njoj, u skladu s preporukama, kad ono   ...


Mene zanima Evolva.. imaš zamjerki? Dvoumim se da li kupit odmah nju pa sam mirna ili najprije 9-18 pa opet još jednu.. :/

----------


## Fish

*Smokvica*, Evolva mi je prepredobra. Nema polegnuti položaj, nego uspravni i polusjedeći, koji se namjeste prije fiksiranja AS, tj. ne mogu se mijenjati nakon što je AS montirana. To joj je, što se tiče mlađe djece, jedini nedostatak. Mi je stalno koristimo u nagnutom položaju i uvijek je odgovarao, i za spavanac. Meni je toliko dobra da bih radije umetnula nešto ispod prilikom fiksiranja radi postizanja većeg nagiba (za dulje relacije) nego da izaberem neku drugu. Jedino, ne bih sigurno u nju stavila dijete od 9 kg, ali kad ima oko godine i stvarno preraste 0+, da.

----------


## Smokvica.

> *Smokvica*, Evolva mi je prepredobra. Nema polegnuti položaj, nego uspravni i polusjedeći, koji se namjeste prije fiksiranja AS, tj. ne mogu se mijenjati nakon što je AS montirana. To joj je, što se tiče mlađe djece, jedini nedostatak. Mi je stalno koristimo u nagnutom položaju i uvijek je odgovarao, i za spavanac. Meni je toliko dobra da bih radije umetnula nešto ispod prilikom fiksiranja radi postizanja većeg nagiba (za dulje relacije) nego da izaberem neku drugu. Jedino, ne bih sigurno u nju stavila dijete od 9 kg, ali kad ima oko godine i stvarno preraste 0+, da.


Hvala Fish  :Smile:  
Moja će curica  za 2 tjedna napunit godinu dana i moooožda je došla do 9 kg al ova PP 0-13kg je po visini, u ramenima i na glavi, na knap ..  tako da nemam izbora, moram uzet novu.. ako je toliko hvališ svako upada u uži izbor   :Wink:

----------


## Fish

Moj mlađi (14 mj) je u stvari u novoj King AS, a starija od svoje 1,5 god (sad ima 3,5) u Evolvi. Mislim, King je zbilja besprijekorna, mali je u njoj kao car, ali osim te opcije nakrivljavanja mi ne odskače toliko pa se i sama znam pitati jesam li trebala radije kupiti opet Evolvu... Ta nova King je meni kao tenk među AS - još je teža i šira od Evolve pa mi je sad problem kako straga smjestiti 3. osobu...

----------


## willow_tree

> Moja će curica  za 2 tjedna napunit godinu dana i moooožda je došla do 9 kg al ova PP 0-13kg je po visini, u ramenima i na glavi, na knap ..  tako da nemam izbora, moram uzet novu.. ako je toliko hvališ svako upada u uži izbor


evolva je super, ali nije mi za tako malu bebicu koja još nema niti 9 kg. evolva je dosta velika AS. rađe joj uzmi 9-18. moj mlađi ima 10 mjeseci, 12 kg i bolje mi sjedi u 9-18 (bebe confort). evolva mu je isto ok, jer je velika beba, ali ova bc može više u ležeći, da se ipak malo odmori. stariji ima 16 kg, 2,5 god.

----------


## Fish

Hm  :/ . Pa mislim da dijete od 1 god. ipak nije bebica, makar bilo sitnije. Možda ja imam drukčiju percepciju, ali mislim si da dijete ili sjedi ili ne sjedi... S druge strane, ako dijete nema još 9 kg moralo bi još u kontra smjer... Vidjela sam i bebe Confort kombiniranu AS, koja u suprotnom smjeru drži do 13 kg (inače većinom drže 9 kg) - *Smokvica*, a da onda uzmete prvo nju pa zatim Evolvu?... Meni je Evolva svakako nezaobilazna - leđne i bočne zaštite, kao i zaštita za glavicu, koje ostaju do kraja sjedalačkog staža djeteta - to nisam nigdje drugdje vidjela...

----------


## Smokvica.

U uži izbor je ušla i BC Axiss  :Wink:  tako da ću svakako isprobat obe. 
Hvala vam puno na savjetima  :Love:

----------


## daddycool

samo da ponovno napomenem

Evolva nema kopču za fiksiranje pojasa te na to treba obratiti pažnju

----------


## Smokvica.

A šta, jel to veliki nedostatak?

----------


## Fish

> samo da ponovno napomenem
> 
> Evolva nema kopču za fiksiranje pojasa te na to treba obratiti pažnju


U mom autu (Toyota Corolla) drži se savršeno, kameno čvrsto. Jednom sam u istom autu isprobala određenu sjedalicu druge marke koja nije imala kopču pa mi je iritantno proklizavala... Ja sam, ne bezveze, vjerna Roemeru, makar svaku AS treba isprobati u vlastitom autu...

----------


## willow_tree

> daddycool prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> samo da ponovno napomenem
> 
> Evolva nema kopču za fiksiranje pojasa te na to treba obratiti pažnju
> 
> 
> U mom autu (Toyota Corolla) drži se savršeno, kameno čvrsto. Jednom sam u istom autu isprobala određenu sjedalicu druge marke koja nije imala kopču pa mi je iritantno proklizavala... Ja sam, ne bezveze, vjerna Roemeru, makar svaku AS treba isprobati u vlastitom autu...


ja vozim renault megana i isto je čvrsta. nikako se ne miče

----------


## willow_tree

zna li netko jel bi išla ljetna navlaka od kid plus na evolvu?

http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=159686

----------


## Fish

> zna li netko jel bi išla ljetna navlaka od kid plus na evolvu?
> 
> http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=159686


Meni se po izgledu čini da bi, ali morat ćeš nazvati i pitati - tamo prodaju i evolvu pa će sigurno znati.

Što se tiče rasprave o AS grupe I 9-18 kg, moram reći da sam bila "ljuta" na svoju King jer mi se činilo da zauzima previše mjesta, ali uz info od Rodinih instruktora vidim da sam bila u krivu. Moram samo konstatirati da nema udobnije i sigurnije AS u grupi - molim demantirati me ukoliko ovo nije točno...   :Smile:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Pitanje za vlasnike Roemer autosjedalica. Mi uskoro prelazimo u 9-18 kg, a pogubila sam se skroz između toliko različitih sjedalica. Dakle, koji model preporučujete?

----------


## Fish

King  8). 

A što se tiče ne-Roemerovih sjedalica, po meni kako ovdje već rekoh   :Idea:  , dolazi u obzir http://www.bebeconfort.com/collectio..._iseos_neo.htm, s obzirom da se radi o djetetu koje tek prelazi u grupu I. Ova AS ide u smjer suprotan vožnji, do 13 kg djetetove težine, a po preporukama od 6mj do 15mj. Meni je to super, jer većina djece puno ranije preraste sjedalice 0 i 0+, a prednost vožnje u suprotnom smjeru u toj dobi je ogromna. Naravno, dalje se montira u smjeru vožnje, kao i AS grupe I -9-18kg, dakle do otprilike djetetove 4 godine. Inače, u zadnje vrijeme Bebe confort jako dobro prolazi na crash testovima. Nisam gledala te podatke za ovu AS i nisam je vidjela uživo i svakako je treba isprobati u vlastitom autu, ali izgleda mi jako dobro.

----------


## lore

ova je i mene zainteresirala..jel mogu moderatorice reci kako ova autosjedalica (bebe comfort iseos neo +) prolazi na testovima? i ako netko ima neku primjedbu..u principu ta autosjedalica je ista kao jedinica samo ide od manje kilaze? jedino me muci sto nema isofix..da li ima neka isofix 0+?

----------


## daddycool

> Pitanje za vlasnike Roemer autosjedalica. Mi uskoro prelazimo u 9-18 kg, a pogubila sam se skroz između toliko različitih sjedalica. Dakle, koji model preporučujete?


za odabir odgovarajuće Romerice koristi njihob "Fit-my-child" servis

http://www.britax-roemer.com/car-seats/fit-my-child/




> ova je i mene zainteresirala..jel mogu moderatorice reci kako ova autosjedalica (bebe comfort iseos neo +) prolazi na testovima? i ako netko ima neku primjedbu..u principu ta autosjedalica je ista kao jedinica samo ide od manje kilaze? jedino me muci sto nema isofix..da li ima neka isofix 0+?


nisam vidio test ove AS. valjda je nova pa treba malo pričekati. moram priznati da izgleda kao solidna kombinirana sjedalica, ali teško je dati ocjenu na osnovu vizualnog dojma.
što se ISOFIX-a tiče, on baš nije čest kod kombiniranih 0/I ili 0+/I sjedalica jer bi se sustav morao moći upotrijbiti u oba smjera montaže a to nit je praktično niti je jeftino za izvesti. 

što se grupe 0+ tiče, postoji više modela AS sa ISOFIX-om.
preporučam pogledati katalog u stickanom topicu.

----------


## lore

pogledala sam gore romerove 0+ ali mi se ne cine nista vece od moje maxi cosi cabriofix :/ a ova bebe comfort mi se cini kad maknem jastucice kao normalna AS grupe 1..ili sam u krivu? mislila sam da je vozim prvo s tim jastucicima pa kad pocne samostalno stajati okrenem AS i maknem jastucice

----------


## daddycool

pa sve sjedalice 0+ su otprilike iste veličine nije mi jasno točno što si točno očekivala?

a kombinirane se i koriste na način da se prilagođavaju položajem i jastučićima uzrastu djeteta, sukladno uputama proizvođača.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Kupili smo jučer Roemer King plus, uzeli smo i onu ljetnu frotirnu navlaku za sjedalicu, ali ju sad ne znamo namjestit. Kad stavim tu navlaku, jadnostavno ne mogu provući pojaseve. Jel ima netko tu navlaku da mi objasni kako?

----------


## lore

nisam nista ocekivala  :Smile:  nego recimo..ako usporedim vizualno ove tri kombinirane sjedalice:
1) romer grupe 0+ ta sjedalica je do 13 kg..to mi ocito ne pomaze previse jer bi je kupila i koristila par mjeseci ako bi uopce i mogla
2) bebe comfort iseos neo + ide do 18 kg
3) be safe 0-18
2. i 3. ipak idu do 18. kg i mogla bi ih koristiti do 4. godine..a kod romer 0+ ne vidim razliku od maxi cosi cabrifix koju vec imam i koja joj je pretijesna

----------


## daddycool

> nisam nista ocekivala  nego recimo..ako usporedim vizualno ove tri kombinirane sjedalice:
> 1) romer grupe 0+ ta sjedalica je do 13 kg..to mi ocito ne pomaze previse jer bi je kupila i koristila par mjeseci ako bi uopce i mogla
> 2) bebe comfort iseos neo + ide do 18 kg
> 3) be safe 0-18
> 2. i 3. ipak idu do 18. kg i mogla bi ih koristiti do 4. godine..a kod romer 0+ ne vidim razliku od maxi cosi cabrifix koju vec imam i koja joj je pretijesna


brkaš kruške i jabuke.

grupa 0   --> AS do 10 kg
grupa 0+ --> AS do 13 kg
grupa I    --> AS od 9 do 18 kg

grupa 0/I i grupa 0+/I su kombinirane AS

znači tvoja AS grupe 0+ je u istoj grupi kao i romer koju si gledala. ako ti dijete prerasta jednu vjerojatno prerasta cijelu grupu 0+. sljedeći korak je sjedalica grupe I ili kombinirana, a ne druga sjedalica iz iste grupe.

----------


## srecica

> Kupili smo jučer Roemer King plus, uzeli smo i onu ljetnu frotirnu navlaku za sjedalicu, ali ju sad ne znamo namjestit. Kad stavim tu navlaku, jadnostavno ne mogu provući pojaseve. Jel ima netko tu navlaku da mi objasni kako?


Pogledaj uputstva proizvodaca, da bi stavila navlaku moras skinuti pojaseve.
Nije je nista komplicirano, pogledaj slicice u uputstvu.

----------


## lore

joj..da..imas pravo..cijelo vrijeme sam uvjerena da cabriofix ide do 10 kg..a ide do 13, sad sam provjerila ponovo kad ste mi napisali..
s obzirom da joj je bas na knap a ne dize se na noge onda bi trebala preci u kombiniranu (npr. ove druge dvije koje sam navela) osim romera?

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> dunja&vita:-))) prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kupili smo jučer Roemer King plus, uzeli smo i onu ljetnu frotirnu navlaku za sjedalicu, ali ju sad ne znamo namjestit. Kad stavim tu navlaku, jadnostavno ne mogu provući pojaseve. Jel ima netko tu navlaku da mi objasni kako?
> 
> 
> Pogledaj uputstva proizvodaca, da bi stavila navlaku moras skinuti pojaseve.
> Nije je nista komplicirano, pogledaj slicice u uputstvu.


Hvala, u međuvremenu skužismo i sami  :Smile:

----------


## enela

> Kupili smo jučer Roemer King plus, uzeli smo i onu ljetnu frotirnu navlaku za sjedalicu, ali ju sad ne znamo namjestit. Kad stavim tu navlaku, jadnostavno ne mogu provući pojaseve. Jel ima netko tu navlaku da mi objasni kako?


Gdje ste kupili ljetnu navlaku?

----------


## miha

> Evolva nema kopču za fiksiranje pojasa te na to treba obratiti pažnju


u principu ne treba, jer ima sistem namještanja u autu da bude čvrsta k'o ukopana (to je doduše veliki minus ako postoji potreba za seljenjem iz auta u auto :/ )

Inače, imam Evolvu, King TS i Kidfix - ako koga zanima usporedba te tri  :Wink:

----------


## upornamama

Gdje se može kupiti onaj jastučić što dolazi između nogu na Safefix plus, ovaj nam se skroz ofucao?

----------


## daddycool

> Gdje se može kupiti onaj jastučić što dolazi između nogu na Safefix plus, ovaj nam se skroz ofucao?


kupiti u HR ne možeš. naručiti možeš ako imaš sreće. naime izgleda da Magma ima problem sa nabavom opreme od Roemera, a Kika nabavlja samo za svoje kupce.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> dunja&vita:-))) prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kupili smo jučer Roemer King plus, uzeli smo i onu ljetnu frotirnu navlaku za sjedalicu, ali ju sad ne znamo namjestit. Kad stavim tu navlaku, jadnostavno ne mogu provući pojaseve. Jel ima netko tu navlaku da mi objasni kako?
> 
> 
> Gdje ste kupili ljetnu navlaku?


U Brežicama, ali bila je zadnja. Ići ćemo vjerojatno opet kroz 10 dana pa ti mogu pogledati dal su naručili nove?

----------


## smedja

imamo romer safefix plus i zelim danas staviti ljetnu navlaku... kad stavljate tu frotirnu ljetnu navlaku dal onda prvo maknete ovu obicnu ili stavljate preko??

Hvala

----------


## Barbi

Ljetna navlaka se stavlja preko redovne navlake, barem je kod Maxi Cosi sjedalica tako pa vjerujem da je i kod Romera.

----------


## upornamama

> upornamama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Gdje se može kupiti onaj jastučić što dolazi između nogu na Safefix plus, ovaj nam se skroz ofucao?
> 
> 
> kupiti u HR ne možeš. naručiti možeš ako imaš sreće. naime izgleda da Magma ima problem sa nabavom opreme od Roemera, a Kika nabavlja samo za svoje kupce.


Hvala.

----------


## smedja

hvala barbi, moze mi jos netko mozda reci tko ima romer? bacila sam upute od ljetne navlake ako ih je i bilo...

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> hvala barbi, moze mi jos netko mozda reci tko ima romer? bacila sam upute od ljetne navlake ako ih je i bilo...



Imamo Romer, stavili preko redovne navlake.

----------


## enela

> enela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  dunja&vita:-))) prvotno napisa
> ...


Hvala ti, ali ionak ne planiram skoro u Brežice, nema smisla ići samo zbog navlake. Ponadala sam se da su možda i naši počeli prodavati ljetne navlake.

----------


## miha

> hvala barbi, moze mi jos netko mozda reci tko ima romer? bacila sam upute od ljetne navlake ako ih je i bilo...


preko

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> dunja&vita:-))) prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  enela prvotno napisa
> ...


Ako ćeš htjeti mogu ti ja uzet pa ćemo nekako dogovorit primopredaju  :Smile:

----------


## enela

*dunja&vita))* šaljem ti pp!

----------


## anny42

Mi imamo romer king plus. Jakov se preporodio kd smo ga smjestili u nju. 
No, sad ima oko 15 kg i dosta je visok i u zadnje vrijeme ga jako smeta jastučić koji čuva glavu. To ga smeta do te mjere da se u vožnji sav nakrivi i leđima ne dodiruje stolicu kako ga to ne bi žuljalo.
Taj jastučić je u najvišem položaju  a neda se skinuti. 
Ne znam što da radimo, još mio je mali za sjedalicu sljedeće skupine a malo mi je bezveze sada kupovati neku drugu skupine 1.
Ima li tko slična iskustva?

Sad mi je žao što nismo uzeli običnu king bez tog nastavka, iako mu je taj nastavak bio super dok je bio manji.

----------


## Fish

> daddycool prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evolva nema kopču za fiksiranje pojasa te na to treba obratiti pažnju
> 
> 
> u principu ne treba, jer ima sistem namještanja u autu da bude čvrsta k'o ukopana (*to je doduše veliki minus ako postoji potreba za seljenjem iz auta u auto* :/ )
> 
> Inače, imam Evolvu, King TS i Kidfix - ako koga zanima usporedba te tri


Miha, ovo boldano ne kužim. Ja je selila u razne aute bez problema (ili sam ja postala maher? 8) ). Ajde molim te usporedi te svoje.

----------


## marmar

Ima li razlike u sigurnosti između SAFEFIX plus TT i DUO plus?
Ja sam naručio DUO plus pa se sada pitam jesam li pogriješio?

----------


## daddycool

mislim da nema neke razlike (provjeri na testovima). jedina bitna razlika između tih sjedalica je što se SAFEFIX plus TT može fiksirati samo ISOFIX sustavom a DUO plus se može fiksirati i pojasom i ISOFIX-om.

----------


## marmar

Hvala, čini se da nisam pogriješio.[/img]

----------


## Just Me

Nigdje ne mogu naci popis autiju u kiji moze ici sjedalica safefix plus (ova sa isofixom)
jel ko zna dal moze u opel merivu????
pls help hitno mi je

hvala

----------


## marmar

Može u Merivu.
Imaš popis kompatibilnosti sa automobilima na Roemer sajtu
http://www.britax-roemer.de/pdf/vehi...AFEFIXplus.pdf

----------


## Just Me

> Može u Merivu.
> Imaš popis kompatibilnosti sa automobilima na Roemer sajtu
> http://www.britax-roemer.de/pdf/vehi...AFEFIXplus.pdf


joj hvala ti
kak sam bedasta ... vec sam otvarala taj pdf al naravno nisam isla do kraja teksta vec procitala prvih par strana i zakljucila da to nije to   :Embarassed:

----------


## marmar

Gdje se mogu nabaviti pojasevi za anti-kip sistem za Roemer Duo Plus i Kid Fix i držač bočice za Kid Fix.Kupio sam sjedalice nedavno u Kiki u Slavonskom Brodu a naravno nisam znao da se isporučuju kao dodatna oprema. Prodavačica mi reče da su im "zaključane" sve narudžbe za Roemer, dakle nemogu ništa od njih naručiti.

----------


## moje sunce

pitanje, jel ima romerica od 9 do 36kg? dvoumim se između kiddy i roemerice, ali ne mogunaći nigdje tu veću (ako postoji)

jel ima tko kakva iskustva, imam ford focus, nemam isofix... stalno proučavam i sve mi se već pomješalo, ali suzila izbor na kiddy i romer. 
sad skužila da i duo plus može bez isofixa pa me interesira razlika (radi sigurnosi najviše) između nje ako nije pričvršćena isofixom i king? :? 

jel kojim slučajem neko ima za usporedbu i Kiddy?

----------


## daddycool

britax-romer ima sjedalicu od 9-36 kg ali ju prodaje samo pod markom britax pa ju je malo teže neki puta naći na internetu. model je Evolva 1-2-3 i Evolva 1-2-3 plus. koliko znam prodaju se u Sloveniji, u Hr nisam na njih još naišao, ali moguće da ih ima.

što se tiče montaže, većina sjedalica koje imaju ISOFIX imaju mogućnost i montaže pomoću pojasa vozila i u slučaju da se pojas vozila ispravno upotrijebi nema razlike u sigurnosti bez obzira na način fiksiranja.

----------


## marmar

> pitanje, jel ima romerica od 9 do 36kg? dvoumim se između kiddy i roemerice, ali ne mogunaći nigdje tu veću (ako postoji)
> 
> jel ima tko kakva iskustva, imam ford focus, nemam isofix... stalno proučavam i sve mi se već pomješalo, ali suzila izbor na kiddy i romer. 
> sad skužila da i duo plus može bez isofixa pa me interesira razlika (radi sigurnosi najviše) između nje ako nije pričvršćena isofixom i king? :? 
> 
> jel kojim slučajem neko ima za usporedbu i Kiddy?


O Kiddy neznam ništa. Roemer ima 9-36 "Evolvu 123" 
Ja imam "Duo Plus" 9-18 i Kidfix 15-36, obje sa isofixom (a mogu se montirati i pojasevima) i vrhunske su.Isofix je sigurniji (antikip-sistem), lakši za montažu/demontažu i s njim se sjedalica nemože pogrešno montirati.Moj glas za Roemer s isofiksom ali neću ništa reći ni protiv drugih AS ali s njima nemam iskustva, osim lošeg sa Brevi Grand Prix 9-18 kg. 
U Focus Cmax od 2003 i ostale Focuse od 11/2004 se Roemerove sjedalice mogu ugraditi i pomoću isofix sustava.


http://www.britax-roemer.de/auto-kindersitze
http://www.britax-roemer.de/uploads/...lus-10-262.pdf

----------


## daddycool

e da, i pitala si još za usporedbu s kingom. što se sigurnosti tiče duo plus i king su jednako prošle na testovima. duo plus je bolje ocijenjen u kategorijama održavanja i udobnosti ako se ne varam.

----------


## marmar

Slažem se da zapravo nema razlike u sigurnosti između isofixa i pravilnog vezanja pojasevima, jedino što Roemer ima dodatne pojaseve za taj antikip sistem (spriječava preveliko okomito naginjanje po inerciji) što u kombinaciji sa isofixom zaista dobro učvrsti stolicu.

----------


## daddycool

većina ISOFIX sjedalica (ako ne i sve) ima predviđenu treću točku fiksiranja. kod nekih je to top tether pojas a kod nekih takozvana "noga".

----------


## marmar

Da. Samo sam oduševljen sa Kidfix i Duo Plus koje sam kupio umjesto Graco Junior i Brevi Grand Prix, koje sam imao od prije.Razlika u svemu je - ogromna!

----------


## @n@

Par info:

Magma više nema zastupništvo nad Römer Britax sjedalicama, licencu je preuzeo Baby media shop (onaj mali u King crossu) i imati će njihove AS u ponudi krajem mjeseca studenog.

Iseos Neo stiže u prodaju u TL trgovine krajem siječnja, 2009.
U Brežicama ih nemaju i ne planiraju uvesti tako skoro.

----------


## Tina406

Mi imamo problem sa Romer Eclipse. U biti ne znam jel' problem ili je to normalno. Kupili smo novu AS i montirali da se ne može pomaknuti, jako čvrsto stoji, ali je problem u sjedalu koje se pomiče i lupa stalno u vožnji. Znači baza as koja se fiksira je čvrsta (veže se sa pojasom), a sjedalica se miče bez obzira je li u sjedećem položaju ili ležečem, u vožnji se pomiče lijevo desno. Je li to normalno ili je neka greška sa AS?? Da idem reklamirati?

----------


## daddycool

nije uobičajeno svakako, ali da li je opasno to ne možemo znati. kontaktirajte proizvođača.

----------


## Tina406

Ne mogu naći tko je njihov zastupnik za Hr. Zna li tko kome se može obratiti za neka pitanja što se tiče AS osim u dućanu gdje je kupljena?

----------


## daddycool

prilično sam siguran da ti zastupnik oko toga ne može pomoći jer nažalost većini naših zastupnika nije u interesu nuditi informacije već samo prodati (čast iznimkama kojih definitivno ima). pošalji direktno mail proizvođaču moja iskustva u takvom načinu komunikacije i rješavanju nepoznanica su dosta dobra.

----------


## Tina406

Išla sam prvo u dućan u kojem smo kupili AS, neka greška je sigurno, ne bi smjela biti tako rasklimana, ugl. uzeli su ju nazad uz reklamaciju i dali u zamjenu Romer duo plus isofix uz nadoplatu. Mi zadovoljni, više ništa ne lupeta u vožnji, a malena se vozi u boljoj i sigurnijoj AS.  :D

----------


## Tina406

Imam pitanje vezano uz Isofix. Sad malo proučavam i vidim da naša sjedalica ima top tether koji nismo dobili sa sjedalicom. da li je ta treća točka vezivanja Isofixa bitna i kamo se uopće to zakači iza sjedala (u prtljažnik?? na što??) ?

----------


## Tina406

Gledam po ovoj slici i nije mi baš jasno.

----------


## daddycool

top tether se kod DUO plus sjedalice kupuje posebno (košta oko 200 kuna). treća točka fiksiranja je poželjna i ovisno o modelu automobila se koristi ili ne.

na dnu ove stranice ti je vehicle application list pa pogledaj za svoj auto kako se montira (sa top tetherom ili bez) i na koja sjedala.
http://www.britax-roemer.com/car-seats/duo-plus

gdje je ta treća točka za sidrenje u tvom autu (ukoliko postoji) pogledaj u upute od auta

----------


## Tina406

Hvala na odgovoru, sve mi je jasno, mm zna gdje se nalazi treća točka, auto nam ima to i sutra idem kupiti top tehter

----------


## smedja

Nesto nam se "naherilo" u kopci (safefix plus isofix) i sad se jako tesko kopca...
Spada li to u garanciju?
Ako ne, mogu li kako kupiti rezervnu kopcu? Hoce li mi proizvodjac poslati postom ili ima drugi nacin?

----------


## Tina406

> top tether se kod DUO plus sjedalice kupuje posebno (košta oko 200 kuna).


Bila sam danas po top tether u dućanu gdje smo kupili AS i nemaju ga i još su nam rekjli da nam ne treba pošto je AS uz Isofix još vezana i pojasom koji je u biti treća točka vezanja.

----------


## Barbi

Tina, ako se autosjedalica montira putem isofix-a ona se ne veže dodatno pojasom (govorim o sjedalicama grupe 0 i I) osim ako izričito u uputama ne piše tako. Dosad sam se sretala samo sa situacijama da u uputama izričito piše ili montaža putem isofixa ili montaža pojasom auta ako auto nema isofix.
Top tethera je bilo za kupiti u Turbo limaču nekad davno. Najbolje da probaš nazvati sve trgovine koje drže autosjedalice pa možda negdje dalje nađeš.

----------


## daddycool

Točno kaže Barbi. Nažalost i ovaj slučaj potvrđuje da trgovci nisu dovoljno educirani.

"Giving you the flexibility of two installation options – the ISOFIX system *or* a 3-point seat-belt installation."

----------


## keti

Zvala sam onaj dućan u King Crossu i rekli su mi da će dobiti Romer AS za desetak dana. No, zbunilo me što mi je prodavačica rekla da će dobiti novu kolekciju 2010. što to znači, da će dobiti neke nove modele koji još nisu testirani ili ove za koje znamo King plus, Duo plus i Safefix?

Moželi mi tko pojasniti.

----------


## Tina406

> Točno kaže Barbi. Nažalost i ovaj slučaj potvrđuje da trgovci nisu dovoljno educirani.
> 
> "Giving you the flexibility of two installation options – the ISOFIX system *or* a 3-point seat-belt installation."


Ok, onda idem u potragu za top tetherom na druga mjesta. I još samo jedno pitanje, taj top tether je univerzalan ili trebam kupiti baš za duo plus isofix?

----------


## daddycool

> Zvala sam onaj dućan u King Crossu i rekli su mi da će dobiti Romer AS za desetak dana. No, zbunilo me što mi je prodavačica rekla da će dobiti novu kolekciju 2010. što to znači, da će dobiti neke nove modele koji još nisu testirani ili ove za koje znamo King plus, Duo plus i Safefix?
> 
> Moželi mi tko pojasniti.


modeli su vjerojatno isti, najčešće se radi samo o dezenima presvlaka

----------


## daddycool

> daddycool prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Točno kaže Barbi. Nažalost i ovaj slučaj potvrđuje da trgovci nisu dovoljno educirani.
> 
> "Giving you the flexibility of two installation options – the ISOFIX system *or* a 3-point seat-belt installation."
> 
> 
> Ok, onda idem u potragu za top tetherom na druga mjesta. I još samo jedno pitanje, taj top tether je univerzalan ili trebam kupiti baš za duo plus isofix?


koliko ja znam ima samo jedan jedini.

----------


## morula

naša malecka ima 11 mjeseci i preko 11 kg i 82 cm, samostalno se diže i stoji uz pridržavanje, i prerasla je AS 0 grupe u kojoj se do sada vozila. htjeli bi ju nastaviti voziti u smjeru suprotnom od vožnje, pa smo gledali romerovu first class kombiniranu sjedalicu. ima li tko kakvih iskustava sa njom i da li znate kako je prošla na testovima, nisam to uspjela naci. da li je istina da kombinirane sjedalice opcenito lošije prolaze na testovima? hvala

----------


## spajalica

> da li je istina da kombinirane sjedalice opcenito lošije prolaze na testovima? hvala


istina je jer moraju zadovoljiti kriterije obje grupe, a s tim moraju i napraviti neke ustupke, koji se onda refelktiraju na ocjenama sigurnosti.
nemamo tu ali sve sjedalice su na Romer i zadovoljni smo s njima. od kombiniranih imamo samo Evolvu, jer BC ima 4,5 godina, 15,5 kg. 
isto je losija na testovima nego kidfix, kojeg takodjer imamo ili neka od prethodne grupa, kojih isto tako imamo.

----------


## morula

vidim da su svi zadovoljni sa romerom, a mislim da cemo morat napravit kompromis i uzet kombiniranu, jer mi se cini prerano za voznju prema napred. hvala spajalica  :Smile:

----------


## daddycool

samo da napomenem da se sa 13 kg ova sjedalica mora okrenuti u smjer vožnje.

btw gdje namjeravaš kupiti tu sjedalicu?

----------


## morula

znam da je granica za voznju unazad 13 kg, ali kako mala sad ima malo vise od 11, mislim da ce nam posluzit jos bar 3 mjeseca, mozda i vise, sad vise ne dobiva puno mjesecno na kilazi, a stara nam je stvarno premala, a moja je procjena da je ona jos premala za voznju prema naprijed. kako tebi to zvuci, po tom pitanju si sigurno puno upuceniji od mene. 
gledala sam malo po netu, probat cu pitat u brezicama, znam da kika  ne dobiva kombinirane modele.

----------


## morula

kupljena!!!! u king crossu, dobili ih danas, iako su trebale stici tek sljedeci tjedan. kaze MM da ih nisu dobili puno, a ova nasa vrsta je stigla samo jedna... tko je zainteresiran nek pozuri

----------


## paklenica

koliko si je platila?

----------


## morula

2000 kn

----------


## daddycool

super   :Smile:  

jel možda planirate doći na pregled AS u Zagrebu? rado bih vidio kako ta sjedalica izgleda.

----------


## morula

doci cemo sigurno, vidimo se!  :Smile:

----------


## petruška

Molim za pomoć.. imamo Romer Safefix plus TT 9-18.. Sad smo skinuli navlake da ih operemo i unutra (u sklopu plastične kontrukcije) sve je puno nekog stiropora koji je napol strgan ?!? Malo mi je to čudno.. Npr u onom dijelu što ide oko glave, onaj kao polukrug je stiropor koji je nama puknuo.. Jel ima tko iskustva s tim? Malo me brine koliko je to sigurno/učinkovito sad ako vratim presvlaku na strgani stirpor   :Sad:  , pogotovo u slučaju ovoga što štiti glavu.

----------


## daddycool

poslikaj i pošalji sliku proizvođaču. jedino je on kompetentan u takvim slučajevima.

----------


## upornamama

Opet imam pitanje   :Grin:  :
kupili smo kidfix i instalirali je u auto (citroen berlingo). E sad, naslon- gornji dio se može pomaknuti desetak cm od sjedišta, tj. ne može se fiksirati. Je li to normalno?

----------


## daddycool

je, normalno je   :Smile:  

pojas vozila je taj koji kod grupe II/III mora odraditi posao, sjedalica mu samo pomaže u tome.

----------


## upornamama

Puno ti hvala, već me bilo strah da je neispravna sjedalica.

----------


## zrinka19

molim vas ako netko ima staru navlaku od romer as 9-18 kg , a da mu ne treba da mi je pokloni   :Saint:  

posudila sam prije par god romericu, i budući da je tada već skoro prešla 6 god nisam previše čuvala navlaku ( a i bila je već pomalo iskidana) jer sam mislila da će je ljudi bacit jer sad je već 10 god stara
međutim oni je ne žele bacit, kažu još može poslužit, i što je najgore žena je sad trudna i trebam im više vratit (da ne bi bilo zabune odavno smo kupili novu AS), a glupo mi je dati 34 eura za navlaku za  AS kojoj je odavno prošao rok

plizzzzzzzzzzzzz, ima li tko???

----------


## BubikaM

trebala bih malu pomoc.
radi se o AS Romer Eclipse.
Jeli netko imao iskustva sa njom ili zna jeli se isplati kupiti?
Vidjela sam postove od* tine406* koja je imala problema, no radilo se o tvornickoj pogresci.

Nisam naisla na Adac-ove testove bas za tu as, no nekako se vodim za tim da Romer opcenito radi dobre autosjedalice, pa ni sa ovom nebi trebalo biti problema.
Cini mi jako udobna i sigurna za dijete.

Voljela bi cuti vasa misljenja.

----------


## tweety

> Molim za pomoć.. imamo Romer Safefix plus TT 9-18.. Sad smo skinuli navlake da ih operemo i unutra (u sklopu plastične kontrukcije) sve je puno nekog stiropora koji je napol strgan ?!? Malo mi je to čudno.. Npr u onom dijelu što ide oko glave, onaj kao polukrug je stiropor koji je nama puknuo.. Jel ima tko iskustva s tim? Malo me brine koliko je to sigurno/učinkovito sad ako vratim presvlaku na strgani stirpor   , pogotovo u slučaju ovoga što štiti glavu.


ovo bi trebala biti pouka kod kupnje sjedalice. mislim na to da se navlaka skine i zaviri, jer vaša nije tako stara, jel tako?
znači vrlo je vjerojatno da je oštećena u skladištenju/transportu i da ste ju kupili oštećenu.

----------


## wana

vlasnici romerica, dajte recite mi koliko su udobni pojasevi vaših as?

jučer sam krenula kupiti K, as saefix plus ili safefix plus tt i opet je nisam kupila jer se dvoumim.
nekako mi se *pojasevi čine pretvrdima i neudobnima, pogotovo onaj "nazubljeni" dio? kakvo je vaše iskustvo?
kako je ljeti?*
i još nešto, *da li je as saefix plus tt moguće dovesti u ležeći položaj tijekom vožnje ili je potrebno to učiniti prije početka vožnje?*
i hvasla na podsjetniku za kontrolu stiropora.

----------


## wana

i još nešto,

sad sam gledala na netu.
kod duo plus sjedalice mi je za škodu prekrižen onaj znak sa TT-om pa pretpostavljam da to znači da se u nju montira sa isoixom, al bez tt-a :/ 

a ne mogu pronaći vehicle application za safefix plus tt da vidim paše li ona :? 

i da, već sam slična pitanja postavila na zasebnom topicu pa nek moderator pripoji ovdje, ako je problem. smotana sam  :Embarassed:

----------


## wana

i koliko je uopće onda duo plus sigurna bez 3. točke vezivanja :? 

imam milion pitanja, al stvarno sam zbunjena  :Embarassed:

----------


## spajalica

a joj wana bas si vrckava   :Laughing:  
kao sto rekoh imam duo plus i saefix plus i glasam za ovu drugu. duo plus bez TT mi se cini ipak bez trece tocke, mada se na dosta mjesta zna pisati da je dovoljno montirati isofixom  :/ . 
sto se tice pojasa moji se nikad nisu zalili na neudobnost, pa mislim da im je OK.

----------


## wana

> a joj wana bas si vrckava


  :Embarassed:  

hvala na savjetu  :Kiss:  

negdje sam pročitala da su se cure žalile da im ti pojasevi žuljaju dječicu ljeti i urežu im se u kožu :/  i da su to znale, odlučile bi se za MC Priorifix. (a upravo su to neke od mojih dilema  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## daddycool

ako nemaš mogućnost fiksiranja top tethera onda nema smisla kupovati safefix sa tt-om jer ga nećeš imati gdje zakvačiti isto kao niti kod duo plus.

----------


## *anna*

mi imamo romerovu sjedalicu 0-18 i samo da kazem da smo prezadovoljni sa njom i svakom bi je preporucila

----------


## wana

hvala daddy, evo mi vratila prijateljica jurinu mc priori xp kojoj je rok trajanja još godinu dana, tako da imam fore.
mislim da ću uzeti safe fix. cijena je stvarno "prava", 3.000,00 kn  :Undecided: 

dajte, recite mi juš, onaj jastučić što ide oko glave, pomiče li se ili ne?
koliko je praktičan manjem, a koliko starijem djetetu? mislim, da li starije smeta?

thnx

----------


## Neroslava

> mi imamo romerovu sjedalicu 0-18 i samo da kazem da smo prezadovoljni sa njom i svakom bi je preporucila


To bi bila Römer first class plus? Napiši neš malo detaljnije  :Grin:  pliz , ja sad razmišljam o toj.

----------


## Lili75

Evo da vam javim da smo kupili *Romer Duo Plus, večeras u Brežicama*, imaju danas i sutra (subota) akciju 15 % na sve AS,odmah sam MM po povratku s posla, okrenula s vrata u auto i trk u Brežice.
Htjeli smo King Plus al kad smo je probali nekako joj nije "sjela",materijal je ona vražja koža na koju se ježim(samo to je ostalo) i mala se baš bunila u toj AS, a u Duo plus je baš guštala i u MC Priori XP. Kako imamo isofix u autu ipak smo se odlučili za najsigurnije rješenje.

Cijena je ispala super: uštedili nekih 700 kn, cijena je inače 325 EUR, al s ovim popustom i povratom ispast će nam 230 EUR, ukupno nekih 1670 kn,što je cijena u Zg AS bez isofixa, joj tako sam happy ne mogu vam objasnit kako se veselim, a mišica se na povratku odmah udobno smjestila, i zaspala taj tren.
Trgovkinje su mi rekle da smo stvarno kupili najbolje. Uh kak sam sretna...

Najviše vam to javljam zato što ako nekom treba AS sutra je prilika za otići u brežice al fakat ujutro ranije jer očekuju gužvu...od Maxi cosi-ja imaju još Axiss koliko znam a od Romera Duo plus i 2 komada King Plus i još neke,nisma pohvatala baš cijeli asortiman,al znam da više nemaju MC Tobi i Priorifix.

----------


## Neroslava

Super za uštedu!
Kažeš da imaju još samo 2 komada King Plus... Koža? Kak te zgledaju? Ma, dok se mi sutra dotepemo do tam, sigurno će ih prodat, kakve god da bile...

----------


## Lili75

*Neroslava*, tek sad vidim mail: imaju ti samo model Amanda i Florian, to t ije ko ona "vražja koža" ja se ježi mna taj materijal pa niej dolazilo u obzir, al kažu da je kvalitetan..sretno ako još tko uspije uhvatit koju AS....

----------


## Neroslava

Nismo danas uspjeli otić, šteta, al bit će još prilike. Svejedno hvala na informacijama!

----------


## Lili75

Ljudovi,trebamo malu pomoć, kad smo kupili Romer Duo Plus montirali su nam je u auto pred dućanom. E sad, ostala je ona knjižica s uputstvima sa stražnje strane sjedala i ne znamo kako demontirati AS jer trebamo malo bolje namjestiti pojaseve za L.

Jel ima negdje neki filmić kako demontirati Duo Plus s isofixom? MM je probao povući one crvene gumbe na polugama prema naprijed ali ne ide?

Fakat ne kužim ove u dućanu uputstva mi ostavit u onom džepiću a ne mogu do njega da vidim kako skinut AS  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## puntica

> Ljudovi,trebamo malu pomoć, kad smo kupili Romer Duo Plus montirali su nam je u auto pred dućanom. E sad, ostala je ona knjižica s uputstvima sa stražnje strane sjedala i ne znamo* kako demontirati AS jer trebamo malo bolje namjestiti pojaseve za L.*


zar moraš izvaditi sjedalicu da bi namjestila pojaseve?!  :Shock: 
(samo se čudim jer na mojim sjedalicama nije trebalo)

treba ih podići, spustiti...što?

----------


## puntica

evo 2 videa s youtuba http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcyNcVAr4Aw&feature=fvsr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWywx...eature=channel

----------


## Lili75

*puntica*,hvala ti puno sad znamo, nama se pojasevi dižu i spuštaju otraga na mehanizam, thx još jednom.

----------


## Peppy

ako netko kupuje Romer AS, u Baby centru imaju 20 % popusta na staru kolekciju:
http://portal.baby-center.si/PortalS...x=7&tabid=1070

...još kad k tome dodamo povrat DDV-a i ionako jeftinije cijene nego kod nas, mislim da se radi o popriličnoj uštedi...nama još samo treba da se odlučimo između Duo Plus i Safefix Plus modela - može pomoć?  :Smile:

----------


## wana

ako ti pomaže, mi se odlučili za safefix plus iz razloga što se može montirati  sa isofixom ili sa pojasevima, a kod isofixa ima i nogu i time i bolju sigurnost.
kupili je u brežicama, došla nas je cca 900 kn manje nego u st.

----------


## daddycool

> ako ti pomaže, mi se odlučili za safefix plus iz razloga što se može montirati  sa isofixom ili sa pojasevima, a kod isofixa ima i nogu i time i bolju sigurnost.
> kupili je u brežicama, došla nas je cca 900 kn manje nego u st.


I DUO plus se može montirati i ISOFIX-om i pojasevima. DUO plus koristi toptether kao treću točku tako da samo postojanje noge nije automatski prednost. Ukupna ocjena na ADAC testu im je ista s time da je SAFEFIX prošla puno bolje u frontalnom sudaru a DUO plus u bočnom, ukupna ocjena za sigurnost im je jednaka ali je DUO plus puno bolje ocjenjena u kategorijama Udobnost i Upotrebljivost. Još bih napomenuo da je SAFEFIX teža gotovo 5 kg od DUO plus.

----------


## Peppy

važno nam je (između ostalog) da se može montirati i ISOFIX-om i pojasevima, zato smo i odabrali baš ta dva modela. malo mi je taj TT nejasan - ako sam dobro shvatila, kupuje se posebno i montira u automobile koji imaju tu opciju? što ako kupim Duo Plus i montiram je samo isofix-om? jesam li onda odabrala manje sigurnu opciju od Safefix-a?

----------


## daddycool

tako je. TT se kupuje posebno i ne može se montirati u sve automobile (treba provjeriti upute od vozila i romerov "vehicle application list"). mislim da ADAC nije testirao varijante sa i bez TT-a tako da nemam podatak s kojim bi potkrijepio svoje mišljenje, ali ja bih rekao da bi u tom slučaju Safefix bio sigurnija opcija jer iskorištava sve sigurnosne potencijale sjedalice. no kažem, to je moje osobno mišljenje.

----------


## Nia_Zg

I ja se još uvijek dvoumim koju da na kraju naručim, duo ili safefix  :Undecided:  Kako imamo mali auto (yaris s 2 vrata) dosta mi je bitna i veličina sjedalice.
Online izvori tvrde da je Safefix ovih dimenzija: Tiefe/Breite/Höhe: 65 x 46 x 65, Gewicht:  13,4 kg, a Duo je 50 x 48 cm x 62 cm Tiefe, Gewicht: cca. 10 kg. To su dosta velike razlike u dubini - čak 15 cm! Kako ove dvije sjedalice izgledaju uživo u autu? Je li ova Safefix baš toliko robusnija i veća u odnosu na Duo?
I da li se za Duo posebno kupuju oni bočni štitnici za glavu/vrat ili se u tom modelu ne koriste? Curica mi u autu uvijek spava, pa mi nekako Safefix s onim bočnim pojačanjima u području glave izgledaju kao dobra potpora kad zaspi.
I još jedno pitanje, koji model ima pamučnu presvlaku, Classic-Harry model?

----------


## daddycool

moj savjet vam je da odete do dućana koji ma obje i isprobate, sve ostalo su nagađanja. uzmite u obzir da "noga" zauzima dio prostora između prednjih i stražnjih sjedala te da postoji mogućnost da u malom autu to bude problem.

----------


## Peppy

daddycool, hvala na pomoći  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

*nia_zg*, draga šaljem ti pp, al ne primaš pun ti je inbox,  please očisti ga da primiš info koji si me pitala za AS.

----------


## Lili75

evo da nakon mjesec dana uporabe potvrdim da nam je Duo Plus kupljen u Brežicama savršen,prezadovoljni smo!!! živio Romer i vi koji ste nas informirali!!!

----------


## spajalica

jos da se nas dvije nadjemo  :Smile: 
Nia_Zg pisem ti pp, nadam se da imas mjesta u inboxu.

----------


## Lili75

a moja *spajalice*, baš tako!!! valjda uspijemo!!! javim ti se

----------


## Nia_Zg

I mi smo kupili Romer Duo plus. U trgovini smo isprobali i pogledali Duo i Safefix i zaključili da je Duo kompaktnija, manja i lakša, a izgleda mi i udobnija za malecku. I kad smo sve zajedno odvagnuli, uzeli smo ipak Duo. Sutra ćemo tek sjedalicu montirati, tako da još nije testiranja u vožnji, ali uopće ne sumnjam da će malecka uživati u odnosu na staru sjedalicu u kojoj je bila pod 45 stupnjeva  :Wink:  I da, bez problema smo prošli carinike ovaj put  :Very Happy: , hvala Lili, išli smo kao i vi.

----------


## Tikva

Ne znam sto da radim, planiramo kupiti auto, mazda premacy a do tada moramo zicati aute djedova i baka (fiat punto, renault europa)! Zbog toga smo mislili kupiti romer duo plus (jer ima opciju isofix i pojasevi), zaista mi se cini super i po ocjenama i iskustvima drugih!
Sve je bilo odluceno i jucer sam na stranicama romera nasla opciju da se selektira auto i prikaze kako i da li autosjedalica pase te na koja sjedeca mjesta!
http://www.britax.co.uk/car-seats/fit-finder

za premacy ima opcija da se moze montirati ako je auto proizveden od rujna 2001 nadalje i uz top teehter (a ja ne znam koje godiste cemo kupiti!!), renault europa niti nemaju na popisu a punto cemo koristiti malo tako da ne zelim uzimati uzu stolicu zbog par puta godisnje!
Sad razmisljam dal da uzmem first class plus (ona ima opciju montaze samo pojasevima, zar ne? Kakva je na testovima? Dobro mi je sto moze voznja unatrag i dalje..)

Sto da radim??? kako trenutno stvari stoje najvise cemo koristiti renault...

----------


## laura_001

ja se sad dvoumim koju sjedalicu da kupim, ali čitajući ove postove nemam pojma niti išta kužim
koja je razlika između te duo i safefix???

----------


## sanika

Cure gdje ste na kraju kupile Top Teather za Duo Plus?

----------


## sanika

I Duo Plus i Safefix TT imaju Isofix, ali razlika je u modelu, Duo Plus je oko glave širi od Safefixa TT koji ima deblje jastucice, sto moze biti prednsot ali ne mora. Mani se cini da bi se dijete u tome jako znojilo pa smo uzeli Duo Plus.
Duo Plus može i s remenima od auta a za Safefix TT nisam sigurna.
I Duo Plus je cca 50 eura jeftinija AS.
Obje su odlicno prosle na testovima

----------


## Tikva

> Ne znam sto da radim, planiramo kupiti auto, mazda premacy a do tada moramo zicati aute djedova i baka (fiat punto, renault europa)! Zbog toga smo mislili kupiti romer duo plus (jer ima opciju isofix i pojasevi), zaista mi se cini super i po ocjenama i iskustvima drugih!
> Sve je bilo odluceno i jucer sam na stranicama romera nasla opciju da se selektira auto i prikaze kako i da li autosjedalica pase te na koja sjedeca mjesta!
> http://www.britax.co.uk/car-seats/fit-finder
> 
> za premacy ima opcija da se moze montirati ako je auto proizveden od rujna 2001 nadalje i uz top teehter (a ja ne znam koje godiste cemo kupiti!!), renault europa niti nemaju na popisu a punto cemo koristiti malo tako da ne zelim uzimati uzu stolicu zbog par puta godisnje!
> Sad razmisljam dal da uzmem first class plus (ona ima opciju montaze samo pojasevima, zar ne? Kakva je na testovima? Dobro mi je sto moze voznja unatrag i dalje..)
> 
> Sto da radim??? kako trenutno stvari stoje najvise cemo koristiti renault...


 Nitko nema nikakav savjet?

----------


## daddycool

> Nitko nema nikakav savjet?


pa zato što je to tvoja odluka. ja mislim da ukoliko ćeš sjedalicu uglavnom koristiti na način da ju učvršćuješ pojasevima automobila onda nema smisla plaćati višu cijenu ISOFIX modela.

----------


## Tikva

ma ne, mozda sma se krivo izrazila, muce me podaci s ovog linka koji sam stavila jer duo plus ne pase savrseno na premacy koji bi kupili a renault-a nema pa sad ne znam da li duo plus pase na taj auto niti gdje da to potrazim...

----------


## sanika

Jedno pitanjce. Romer Duo Plus nam je ok, ali me živcira što se kod kopčanja svaki puta odvoji navlaka od same sjedalice, pri zatezanju u donjem djelu AS (među nogicama). 
Ima neki utor u koji se u stolicu ugura navlaka, ali to nije baš čvrsto. Ne utječe na sigurnost, ali smeta za praktičnost. Sad me zanima jel na svima tako ili da idem reklamirati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nia_Zg

> Jedno pitanjce. Romer Duo Plus nam je ok, ali me živcira što se kod kopčanja svaki puta odvoji navlaka od same sjedalice, pri zatezanju u donjem djelu AS (među nogicama). 
> Ima neki utor u koji se u stolicu ugura navlaka, ali to nije baš čvrsto. Ne utječe na sigurnost, ali smeta za praktičnost. Sad me zanima jel na svima tako ili da idem reklamirati


Jel to misliš na ljetnu navlaku ili ti se originalna Romerova navlaka odvaja? Originalna Romerova se ne bi smjela odvajati, možda nije dobro pričvršćena, jer nama presvlaka stoji na svom mjestu prilikom zatezanja, kao da su presvlaka i stolac iz jednog komada.

----------


## sanika

originalna Romerova se odvaja. baš sam ljuta, pisala sam i e mail.

evo slike - ovo sivo se odvaja:

----------


## sanika

ne znam kak da obrišem sliku koju nisam znala da ne smijem staviti pa molim moderatorice da je izbrišu

----------


## daddycool

ubuduće stavi samo link na sliku

ta plastika ti se odvaja? to se i meni odvajalo kada ne bih vukao ravno, ali ta se plastika samo gurne natrag.

----------


## sanika

Hvala daddycool

Je, stavila sam natrag plastiku. Na Safefixu je to bolje napravljeno. Ali prekasno sam skuzila. No dobro, to ne utjece na sigurnost, no ipak od sjedalice za toliko para ocekujem savrsenstvo  :Smile:

----------


## Cheerilee

Jedno pitanje;
Toyota Corolla Verso (2008) jel ima isofix?
Gdje  to mogu provjeriti?

----------


## daddycool

u uputama od vozila i vizualnim pregledom prostora između naslona i sjedalice zadnje klupe
ili u servisu

----------


## sne

> Jedno pitanje;
> Toyota Corolla Verso (2008) jel ima isofix?
> Gdje  to mogu provjeriti?


Ima, na krajnjim sjedalima pozadi. Znači na srednjem sjedalu pozadi nema.
Mi imamo iz 2006 i ima.

----------


## Cheerilee

Hvala, provjerila sam........
Ima na stražnjim sjedalima (u sredini nema..)....

----------


## pirica

evo mi smo se odlučili za romer king plus, ali mene mući jedna stvar može li se ona montirat u golfa3 jer na onom linku šta je *Tikva* stavila oni preporučuju eclipse, a problem je taj šta ju ne mogu probat u dućanu montirat u auto jer bi nam je frend uzeo u Njemačkoj i dofurao u Hrv???

----------


## Willow

zna li netko kako se stavlja ljetna navlaka na safefix? moraju li se skinuti remeni ili ima neka caka kod montaže?

----------


## daddycool

kod DUO plus se moraju skinuti. ne znam je li drugačije kod safefix-a.

----------


## Willow

već nam je objasnila dunja&vita  :Smile:

----------


## kudri

> Mi imamo romer king plus. Jakov se preporodio kd smo ga smjestili u nju. 
> No, sad ima oko 15 kg i dosta je visok i u zadnje vrijeme ga jako smeta jastučić koji čuva glavu. To ga smeta do te mjere da se u vožnji sav nakrivi i leđima ne dodiruje stolicu kako ga to ne bi žuljalo.
> Taj jastučić je u najvišem položaju  a neda se skinuti. 
> Ne znam što da radimo, još mio je mali za sjedalicu sljedeće skupine a malo mi je bezveze sada kupovati neku drugu skupine 1.
> Ima li tko slična iskustva?
> 
> 
> Sad mi je žao što nismo uzeli običnu king bez tog nastavka, iako mu je taj nastavak bio super dok je bio manji.



da podgnem malo ovo pitanjce!!

naime i mi kupili king plus i bez da sam pročitala ovo, počela sam  razmišljati dal će joj to smetati nakon godinu-dvije. naime, sad je sve  super ali nema previše lufta između glavice i tih jastučića i sva se  oznoji sa strane kod ušiju (čak i uz klimu)...dakle, ima li ikog ovdje  još sa sličnim iskustvom, tj. sa većim djetetom u king plusu, pa da mu  smeta??

hvala!!!!

----------


## mamitzi

posudila sam romer-ovu autosjedalicu koja ima oštećenu navlaku (ispravna sjedalica, mama roda koja ju je posudila išla na tečaj o autosjedalicama). znate li da li se negdje prodaju samo navlake za autosjedalice?

----------


## daddycool

svi dijelovi, pa tako i navlake, mogu se naručiti od proizvođača. samo je pitanje dobre volje distributera.

----------


## ćaća

Pozdrav svim roditeljima  :Bye: 

Moja curica je navršila 10 mjeseci, ima 10 kila i vozimo se u "jajetu" od Maxi Cosia koji nam je po mom mišljenju postao premali. Pročitao sam sve sa autosjedalice.info i dijete zadovoljava uvjete za veću sjedalicu. Znači ima preko 9 kila i može se sama dići u uspravni položaj čim se primi za nešto. 

Moje pitanje je da li kupiti Romer Evolva 123 ili neku iz grupe I ? Tnx

----------


## Juroslav

svaka kombinirana AS podliježe određenim kompromisima kako bi zadovoljila minimalne sigurnosne uvjete u svim grupama za koje je namijenjena

ukoliko lova nije veliki problem, uvijek je bolje uzeti AS namijenjenu samo za jednu grupu

----------


## Anemona

> zna li netko kako se stavlja ljetna navlaka na safefix? moraju li se skinuti remeni ili ima neka caka kod montaže?


Ajde neka netko meni objasni kako se stavlja ljetna navlaka na safefix? Kako se "vade" pojasevi?

----------


## Pepita

Podižem. Ne vidjeh nigdje da se spominje Romer Eclipse. Nudi mi se za jako male pare, skoro ne korištena. 
Ima li tko iskustva???

----------


## Pepita

> Podižem. Ne vidjeh nigdje da se spominje Romer Eclipse. Nudi mi se za jako male pare, skoro ne korištena. 
> Ima li tko iskustva???


Ništa od ovog.

Kupili smo Romer KING PLUS  :Smile:

----------


## mala nada

I mi kupili romerovu king plus i super nam je.Meni je bilo bitno da ima one štitnike za glavu da joj ne klati u zavojima dok spava pa sam zadovoljna.Kupili smo ju u Kopru za nekih 240 €.S povratom od 40 €.
E sad jedini je problem što se mala sva izvija kad ju stavljam i kad ju vadim iz sjedalice,plače,ljuti se,a u vožnji je sve ok.Smatram da će ju proć kad se navikne.

----------


## draga

Bok svima..

jos ucim o sjedalicama..ali mi se nekako ova ideja o Romer sjedalicama s Isofixom najvise svida..

Moze mi netko malo pomoci..Nasla sam link na Kiki i sjedalicu Baby safe..Jel to ok cijena?
http://www.kika.com/hr/katalog/m/dje...emer-baby-safe

I jos vezano za bazu..Dali se isoxix baza za tu kategoriju sjedalica moze iskoristiti i kad se kupi sjedalica za vece djete ili se mora kupovati novi isofix?

Hvala unaprijed.. :Smile:

----------


## daddycool

> Bok svima..
> 
> jos ucim o sjedalicama..ali mi se nekako ova ideja o Romer sjedalicama s Isofixom najvise svida..
> 
> Moze mi netko malo pomoci..Nasla sam link na Kiki i sjedalicu Baby safe..Jel to ok cijena?


Računaj da ako želiš koristiti ISOFIX moraš još posebno kupiti bazu. Da li je cijena ok možeš usporediti sa npr. slovenskim baby centrom, pa sama prosudi.




> I jos vezano za bazu..Dali se isoxix baza za tu kategoriju sjedalica moze iskoristiti i kad se kupi sjedalica za vece djete ili se mora kupovati novi isofix?
> 
> Hvala unaprijed..


Nažalost, ne može. Naime kod romera veće sjedalice imaju integrirane ISOFIX hvataljke u sjedalici. Istu ISOXIF bazu kod sjedalica grupe 0+ i I možeš koristiti, koliko znam, kod jednog RECARO modela i kod jednog Maxi Cosi modela.

----------


## draga

Puno hvala. Vec mi je ovo velika pomoc.

Malo mi je to skup sport kupovati bazu sad koju vise ne mogu koristiti ( pogotovo jel cekam blizance pa nece biti nasljedivanja od jednog do drugog djeteta nego sve trebam odma kupiti puta 2)..

Mozda onda odlucim ove male stolice vezati pojasevima a onda od godine dana kupiti ove koje vec imaju Isofox u sebi.

U svakom slucaju, hvala..

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Jedno pitanje, vjerovatno bi trebalo na Servisni pdf, ali računam da će vlasnici Romerica znati:
Može li se negdje u ZG kupiti presvlaka za Romer KidFix (http://www.britax-roemer.com/car-seats/kidfix). Nije bitan dezen, bitno je da ne trebam naručivati, ili da mogu naručiti sad, a da ga dobijem za vikend  :Grin:  (jer smo tad u ZG)?
Hvala!

----------


## daddycool

ljetna ili redovna?
mislim da ti je najbolje nazvati fun4mum i kiku i pitati.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> ljetna ili redovna?
> mislim da ti je najbolje nazvati fun4mum i kiku i pitati.


Mislila sam na redovnu (totalno nam je izbljedila) ali uzela bih bilo koju samo da ne gledam ono izbljedjelo na tamnoj presvlaci. Kontaktirat ću pomenute distributere, hvala puno.

----------


## uskoromama

Najljepše bih molila pomoć znalaca, po mogućnosti onih koji imaju iskustva baš s Romer duo plus sjedalicom s isofiksom i top tetherom. Brinu me 3 stvari:


1.Gdje se nalazi datum proizvodnje? Jesu li to oni mali kružići sa strelicom utisnuti u samu plastiku? Ne sjećam se više gdje pokazuje vrh strelice, ali trebali bi pokazivati na mjesec i godinu proizvodnje?


2. Kako funkcionira promjena položaja u kombinaciji s top tetherom? (Imamo Hondu Civic, kuka za top tether je relativno duboko, negdje na polovici stražnje strane sjedala) 
Hoću li morati svaki put kad želim promijeniti položaj sjedalice prtljati po tom remenu? 


3. Romer duo plus ima samo 3 položaja i čini mi se da se ne spušta baš jako kad je u najnižem položaju. Spuštaju li se druge sjedalice (9-18 kg) puno niže u odnosu na ovu, odnosno je li djeci u ostalim sjedalicama udobnije spavati?

----------


## daddycool

> 1. Gdje se nalazi datum proizvodnje? Jesu li to oni mali kružići sa strelicom utisnuti u samu plastiku? Ne sjećam se više gdje pokazuje vrh strelice, ali trebali bi pokazivati na mjesec i godinu proizvodnje?
> 2. Kako funkcionira promjena položaja u kombinaciji s top tetherom? (Imamo Hondu Civic, kuka za top tether je relativno duboko, negdje na polovici stražnje strane sjedala)
> Hoću li morati svaki put kad želim promijeniti položaj sjedalice prtljati po tom remenu?
> 3. Romer duo plus ima samo 3 položaja i čini mi se da se ne spušta baš jako kad je u najnižem položaju. Spuštaju li se druge sjedalice (9-18 kg) puno niže u odnosu na ovu, odnosno je li djeci u ostalim sjedalicama udobnije spavati?


1. Da, to su ti kružići sa strelicom. Strelica pokazuje na mjesec proizvodnje, a sa lijeve i desne strane strelice se nalaze dva broja koja označavaju godinu proizvodnje (npr. 0 i 9 za 2009). Ili ima više kružića i više strelica pa svaka pokazuje na dan, mjesec, godinu u svojem kružiću.
2. Top Tether ima metalnu kopču koja služi za otpuštanje remena i potrebno je malo otpustiti TT na toj kopči prije prebacivanja sjedalice u drugi položaj i zatim ponovno zategnuti
3. Ne znam koliko se spušta u odnosu na druge sjedalice ali mi nismo imali problema sa spavanjem u toj sjedalici. No to pretpostavljam ovisi i o djetetu.

----------


## kudri

i mene zanima ovo sa spuštanjem?? zapsi i naša malena, ali čini mi se da joj je dosta neugodno...ne uspije spavati tako puno, kao što je prije u jajeteu gdje je doslovce ležala...


e sad, molim savjete i iskustva roditelja koji imaju neku drugu sjedalicu, a koja se spušta dosta...!

p.s. jednom vidjela neku sliku na netu gdje dijete doslovno leži...vau...ali neznam više gdje je to bilo...a nisam ovako ni uspjela skužiti o kojoj se sjedalici radi

----------


## kudri

http://smile4me.net/fan_album/fotke_fanova.html#

evo linka, slika malca kako spava, skroz lijevo u sredini!

----------


## Ancica

odgovorila sam ti na onom drugom topiku di si postavila isto pitanje.

----------


## lavica7601

Molim da netko tko ima iskustva sa Romer first class plus (0-18 kg) napiše nešto o tome. Sviđa mi se as ali ne mogu pronaći testove ako ih uopće ima.
To je ova http://www.britax-roemer.com/car-seats/first-class-plus kombinirana - to nam najviše odgovara. 
I još jedno pitanje. Imam od rođaka as Romer (9-20 kg) u odličnom stanju ali je dosta stara - oko 14 god. Bojim se da nije sigurna kao ove nove - u svakom slučaju kupujem novu ali me zanima.

----------


## daddycool

odgovor na drugo pitanje potraži na ovoj temi
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/26214-R...anja-sjedalice

----------


## Pepita

> mi smo kupili king ts plus, bez isofixa. nekako mi se čini labavo pričvršćena samo pojasem. slijedili smo upute, ali opet. je li i vama tako?


Ne, nama je čvrsta kao kamen, pri potezanju ne mrda.

----------


## sierra

Meni je roomerica super !!! Imamo od 0-18 kg,makar smo prvo imali jaje do nekih 7 mj.  Ta nosiljka autosjedalica uopče nemože izdržat do 13 kg kaj je totalna glupost i nije mi se dalo ga maltretirati niti prebacivat u skupinu 9-18 prerano. U ovoj ga do 13 kg vozimo obrnuto i uvijek spava,ne buni se i baš je kraljevska. Ima sad 16 mj i još uvijek ide obrnuto makar se sve starije generacije bune,al odgovorno kažem-šta oni znaju.......mislim kažem to s poštovanjem jer oni su svi imali djecu,pa sad misle da znaju najbolje,najdraže mi je kad mi kažu da su spustili sjedala iza da djeci bud eko u kombiju igraonica,pih

----------


## lavica7601

Kupili romericu first class i odlična je, mala uživa u njoj i nije problem za postavljanje. Nas je samo mučila kopča od pojasa, bila je predugačka pa je nasjedala na vodilice. Nekoliko puta smo okrenuli pojas kopče i ona je sada dobre dužine. To rješenje sam našla na prijašnjim temama i na stranici autosjedalica. Nadam se da je to ok. Ako netko ima drugačije informacije neka napiše jer ne može se drugačije skratiti.

----------


## helly7

Kupujemo sjedalicu grupe I i svakako bi Romerovu, ali nakon malo proučavanja sam u dilemi. Uzeti King plus ili Eclipse? Ne vidim preveliku razliku osim u onom jastučiću oko glave za koji su neki pisali da im zapravo samo smeta i da se djetetu znoji glavica. Može li me netko savjetovati koja je bolja?

----------


## ms. ivy

znate li u kojim se trgovinama u zagrebu može pronaći roemer kid i po kojoj cijeni?

----------


## anamariazg

imas ovdje pisu i cijene http://www.eburza.hr/romer/index.php?menu=4&action=2

a ima ih i magic baby koliko znam, ali mislim da su nesto skuplji... provjeri.

----------


## daddycool

mislim da ga imaš i u Kiki i u Fun4Mum, ali nemam pojma koje su cijene

----------


## ms. ivy

u kiki je 1300kn, u TL-u sam ga svojevremeno platila 1000kn pa mi se dodatnih 300kn za istu sjedalicu ne mili. zato tražim info o ostalim dućanima ili kakvoj akciji.

ostali uglavnom imaju samo kid plus ili kidfix, čak i u brežicama...

----------


## S2000

znate li koje trgovine prodaju Romer baby safe plus (0+) a da nije magic baby?

----------


## S2000

http://www.magicbaby.hr/autosjedalic...keep-cool.html

ima li tko iskustva s ovim? jel ovo znaci da se original presvlaka u cjelosti skida i stavlja ova, ili pak ide preko?

----------


## Freja

Romer sasvim sigurno drži Kika i Beby center (City centar).

----------


## S2000

Baby center nema grupu 0+.
Kika ima samo ovaj model http://www.kika.com/hr/katalog/m/dje...mer-baby-safe/ koji mi se cini da je stariji od ovog baby safe plus shr II http://www.magicbaby.hr/autosjedalic...shr-ii-hr.html

----------


## Freja

Jesi li bila u Baby centru ili si gledala na webu? Bila sam prošli tjedan u CC1 zapad, doduše nisam ciljano gledala tu grupu, ali sam prilično sigurna da sam ih vidjela. No ako i nisam, meni su rekli da mi mogu naručiti što mi treba. Probaj nazvati. Iz mog iskustva ni Kika na webu nema sve što ima u dućanu.

----------


## Gabi25

S2000 ima Baby centar 0+, odnosno tu Romericu koju spominješ, ja sam je prije tjedan dana vidjela na Jankomiru u cc1. 
Sto se tiče ovog keep cool covera ne skida se cijela presvlaka nego se taj cover samo stavlja na sredinu sjedalice, ima utore za pojaseve. Ja sam ga kupila prošli tjedan jer nigdje nisam našla ljetnu presvlaku ali nisam bas nešto zadovoljna, možda se mrvicu manje znoji nego bez nje ali definitivno los omjer cijene i kvalitete. S tim da taj cover ide i na neke veće romerice, ne znam napamet na koje jer nisam doma, mogu pogledati sljedeći tjedan.

----------


## S2000

hvala cure! Jos kad bi se u cc1 West netko javio na telefon  :Smile:  Probat cu kasnije opet. Inace sam trazila crnu sjedalicu, ali je nema nigdje. Sada sam odustala od biranja boje, nego biram po novijem datumu proizvodnje, jer u Magic babya u mom gradu ima jedna koja je vec 2 godine stara. Predsudit ce to tko bude imao besplatnu dostavu  :Smile: 

Gabi, to sam i prepostavila kad sam bolje proucila, to je samo onaj bež dodatak. A ljetne navlake za sjedalicu 0+ nema nigdje za kupiti  :Sad:

----------


## Gabi25

Da, ljetne navlake nema apsolutno nigdje, ja sam pretrazila i kontaktirala sve koji drže romer i nigdje nema, jedino mi još slovenski baby center nije odgovorio. A računam da je ljeto pri kraju a druge godine vise nećemo stati u nju.

----------


## deeeyoo

Evo mene opet sa Amazon.de.  :Grin: 
Ne znam koliko ovdje dođu te presvlake, kod njih je 27 Euro + 10 Euro poštarina.

http://www.amazon.de/R%C3%B6mer-2000...C3%B6mer+bezug

----------


## S2000

Baby centar ima Romer 0+, ali nekim cudom im nije apdejtan webshop  :Smile: 
Jupii... Nema crna, ima crno zelena, ali je proizvodnja 2013. Hvala curke, sjedalica rezervirana! Ako bude netko narucivao ljetnu presvlaku iz vana, mozemo zajedno pa podjeliti postarinu.

----------


## leeloo77

Bok svima. Imam jedno pitanjce ; kupili smo rabljene romer baby safe plus II autosjedalice ( 0 - 13) i sad bi ih htjela oprati. Nekako mi te navlake ne izgledaju "izdržljivo" za perilicu  (bar spužva s donje strane) pa me strah da ih ne zeznem...zato razmišljam da ih operem na ruke jer ionako izgledaju ko nove.  Vaša iskustva?

----------


## cowgirl

Ja sam svoju prala u mašini, nekoliko puta, a i oni kojima je proslijeđena, i još je živa (2008. godište). Na nekom programu za osjetljivo, na 30 stupnjeva. Jedino se ona naljepnica sa uputama na navlaci odljuštila.
Lijena sam prati na ruke.

----------


## leeloo77

Hvala..mislim da cu tako i ja.  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Ja nabavila ljetnu presvlaku iz slovacke. Sad ne moram prati pravu navlaku, samo ovu ljetnu koju cemo imat i ljeti i zimi  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

*S2000*, koliko čitam, imaš romericu baby safe plus shr II. Odlučujemo se sve više na nju. Kakva su tvoja iskustva? Jesi li zadovoljna?
Pročitali smo ADAC-ove testove i jako je dobro ocijenjena. 
*Daddycool*, što ti misliš o tom odabiru?

----------


## S2000

Moje iskustvo s njom je pozitivno  :Smile:  doduse vozili smo se do sada svega par puta po par minuta, ali vjerujem da ce biti udobna za duze voznje. Mi ju koristimo s isofix bazom, no malo je nagib prestrm za novorodence, no dok krenemo na duzi put mala ce malo narasti... Kut se ljepse moze nastimati kad se AS veze s pojasevima auta.

----------


## Gabi25

Potpisujem S2000, i mi je imamo i jako smo zadovoljni a puno se vozimo. I iako imamo isofix bazu ne koristimo je jer kao sto kaže S2000 nagib je prestrm pa je vežemo pojasevima auta. 
Po meni, jedina mana ove sjedalice je sto je poprilično teška (zapravo ni ne znam kako su druge) pa je ja sad kad malena ima preko 7kg jeeedva nosim. A vadimo je iz auta sa sjedalicom sad kad je hladno.

----------


## sarasvati

I mi bismo kupili isofix bazu. 
Nekako mora cura doći iz bolnice. To neće biti dalek put. A onda znači moramo čekati da poraste. Jedino što moramo još provjeriti što piše u kružićima.

----------


## Gabi25

U kojim kružićima? I za sto morate čekati da poraste- za isofix bazu?

----------


## sarasvati

Jučer sam proučavala gdje i kako pronaći podatak koliko je stara AS. Pa sam na toj temi pitala i S2000 me poučila. Nisam baš razumjela iz prve te tjedne, pogotovo jer je na jednoj fotografiji bilo ponuđeno samo do 50.
Navele ste obje ne baš idealan položaj za novorođenče pa sam na to mislila kad sam napisala da će trebati onda malo porasti do idealnoga. A baš ima super ocjene na ADAC-u.

----------


## Gabi25

Aha, sad je sve jasno :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

:Smile:  

Mi smo se odlučili za romericu i rezervirali je.

----------


## daddycool

evo kad si me već prozvala  :Smile: 

s obzirom da mi kao savjetnici ne smijemo preporučati sjedalice da ne bi ispalo da favoriziramo nekog proizvođača, mogu samo reći da je to vrlo kvalitetna sjedalica i da s njom sigurno nećeš pogriješiti, ukoliko dobro "leži" u vašem autu.
svakako isprobajte prije kupnje. duljina pojaseva u automobilu također zna biti problem kod sjedalica grupe 0+ pa ih nikako nije preporučljivo kupovati bez probe.
što se tiče baze, problem s nagibom i novorođenčetom je uobičajen i javlja se kod gotovo svih sjedalica. zato je i investicija u ISOFIX bazu skupa. kad izračunaš koliko mjeseci će se koristiti u odnosu na cijenu, kombinacija sjedalice 0+ s ISOFIX bazom je najskuplji oblik prijevoza djeteta od rođenja pa do 12 godine.

----------


## S2000

osim ako ne naletis na rabljenu bazu kao ja  :Smile:

----------


## daddycool

> osim ako ne naletis na rabljenu bazu kao ja


pa dobro, ali netko ju je kupio kad je bila nova  :Smile: 
ja sam ISOFIX bazu imao isto tek kad sam je našao rabljenu i sad mi ju je žao baciti jer joj je istekao rok trajanja a kao nova je
moram naći nekoga kome treba za demonstraciju  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

daddycool, ja bih rađe rekla da sam te prizvala, a ne prozvala.  :Embarassed: 

Hvala na komentarima. Imam sad i ubačenu bubu u uhu u vezi baze.

----------


## Zaklinas

Vidim da kasnim sa svojim komentarom.
Vozim toyotu yaris
Romer baby safe plus mi nikako nikako nije dobar izbor za ova auto
Cijela konstrukcija sa isofixom je pod kutom i bebi je cesto padala glavica prema naprihed.
Iako na njihovim stranicam je bas ova sjedalica preporucena ja sa njom nisam zadovoljna

----------


## daddycool

> Vidim da kasnim sa svojim komentarom.
> Vozim toyotu yaris
> Romer baby safe plus mi nikako nikako nije dobar izbor za ova auto
> Cijela konstrukcija sa isofixom je pod kutom i bebi je cesto padala glavica prema naprihed.
> Iako na njihovim stranicam je bas ova sjedalica preporucena ja sa njom nisam zadovoljna


kao što sam gore napisao, nije problem u sjedalici već u bazi i to ne u Romer bazi, već općenito sa svim bazama

----------


## Ginger

Zna li tko gdje kupiti/naruciti onaj stiropor za naslon za glavu za Safefix plus TT?

----------


## rahela

Ginger, ti si kupila stiropor?

----------


## Ginger

Nisam jos
Moram jos provjeriti ima li kod nas
Ako nema, narucit cu ovo
Zasto?

----------


## rahela

zato jer često imamo upite što sa tim strganim stiroporom, pa me zanima može li se nabavit, gdje, kako...

ako ti nije teško, daj mi pošalji sve info što saznaš

----------


## Ginger

Moze

----------


## Ginger

Evo povratna info - narucila sam ovo s amazona, sva tri dijela, ovo bocno, za glavu i ispod guze onu spuzvu - ukupno 42 eur + nesto sitno dostava, al narucivali smo jos nesto pa nije neki bed
Da sam uzimala bez ove spuzve, bilo bi 30 eur
Jedino sto se ceka 4-6 tjedana, al meni je to ok, cekam da mi mala dosegne 9 kg

Kod nad se moze naruciti u babycentru, ovaj bocni dio i dio za glavu su 35 eur
Al trebala sam se cuti sa serviserima u slo, sto mi se nije dalo, pa sam narucila s amazona

----------


## rahela

super, hvala ti za info  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

nema na cemu, hvala svima vama na edukaciji  :Kiss:

----------

